# General Mandolin Topics > General Mandolin Discussions >  What's in your CD Player right now?

## mikeo2

I'm sure this topic has been done at some point in the past, but lets see what everyone is listening to! Always a good way to get ideas!

My CD changer contains.....

1. The Pizza Tapes (T Rice, Garcia, & Grisman)
2. Thile - How to Grow a woman
3. Five for Fighting - Two Lights
4. Tone Poets Disc 2 (Duets)
5. Thile & Marshall Duets

----------


## jasona

Mandozine Radio here!

----------


## James P

The new Ben Kweller album.

----------


## mandocrucian

Cornology - Bonzo Dog Band
Face The Promise - Bob Seger
Liege & Lief - Fairport Convention
Prisme - Annbjorg Lien

XM Radio (Deep Tracks, Cafe, The Loft, Bluesville, Real Jazz, Fine Tuning, X Country, 50's)

NH

----------


## mandroid

Django jazz box #JSP #901... any of the 5 #.. ##..
Thelonius Monk, Weather Report. but those are mostly LPs

----------


## EggerRidgeBoy

At home:
Blueground Undergrass, "Faces"
Mark Shatz, "Steppin' in the Boiler House"
Tarbox Ramblers, "A Fix Back East"
Rayna Gellert & Susie Goehring, "Starch & Iron"
The Klezmatics, "Wonder Wheel"

In the car:
Casey Henry, "Real Women Drive Trucks"
Chris Henry, "Monroe Approved"
Emmylou Harris & The Nash Ramblers, "Live at the Ryman"

----------


## cooper4205

the band- "musical history" esp. the 3rd disc
the black keys- "magic potion" good, gritty blues rock
old & in the way- "breakdown"
old crow medicine show- "big iron world"

those are the most recently purchased. i get alot of mandolin music off itunes or archive.org and put mix tapes together

----------


## chopz

1. Naomi & the Wood Brothers Live at Dollywood Vol. 1

2. Naomi & the Wood Brothers Live at Dollywood Vol. 2

3. Naomi Morrison's solo CD

4. Ralph & Carter Stanley Live at River Ranch(?)

5. Ralph Stanley's Duets with Dolly Parton, Pam Tillis, Lucinda Williams, Joan Baez, Maria Muldour and I can't remember all the rest. Great CD! 

6. The Best of the Band

----------


## Jonathan James

the new Sam Bush CD, "Laps in Seven"

----------


## arbarnhart

A recent Yonder Mountain show
The CD that comes with "Blues for Dummies" (various artists, various styles)

I listen to mybluesroots.com on live356 a lot and Mandozine Radio some.

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Kenny & Amanda Smith - " House down the block "
Herschel Sizemore -  " Back in business "
Ricky Skaggs & K.T. - " Instrumentals " 
John Reischman -    " Up in the woods "

----------


## MikeT

BR-549,Bill Kirchen " Tied to the Wheel "

----------


## ourgang

Jeanie Stanley - "Baby Girl" a tribute to Carter Stanley, her father.

----------


## AlanN

Eat a Peach
Nat Cole trio
Ed Bickert
Aubrey Haynie

----------


## Perry

Modern Times - Bob Dylan

----------


## Mikey G

Tower of Power...gotta be a little eclectic.

----------


## MadMax

Anonymous 4 - Gloryland (Mike Marshall plays mandolin)
Larry Sparks - 40
Rhonda Vincent - All American Bluegrass Girl
Bill Monroe - Live Radio, 1976
Jerry & Tammy Sullivan - Tomorrow

----------


## gr_store_feet

Jimmy Ryan - Gospel Shirt

----------


## Mandomax

Del McCoury Band- "The Family"
JS Bach-"Double Violin Concerto" (Perlman and Stern)
Stevie Wonder- "Songs in the Key of Life"
Glenn Gould- "JS Bach Tocattas and Fugues"
Ismael Reinhardt-"Gypsy Swing v.II"

----------


## mandopete

The David Grisman Bluegrass Experience

----------


## JEStanek

J. Coltrane - Love Supreme
Ditty Bops - The Ditty Bops
Old Crow Medicine Show - OCMS
Chad Manning - In the Midst
Thile - Not All Who Wander Are Lost

----------


## mandobando

Aubrie Hayne - A man must carry on
Chris Thile - How to Grow....
Tim O'brien - Fiddlers Green
Matt Flinner - Lattitude
The Greencards - Weather and Water

----------


## biscuit

Bill Monroe-The Gospel Spirit
"Working on a Building" I was 1 year old when Bill recorded this tune still never done better.

----------


## Eric F.

Falling back on old favorites lately.

In the car: 
Blue Pony, Julie Miller. 

At home:
The Secret Handshake, Geoff Muldaur
Tanto Tempo, Bebel Gilberto
Room With a View, Henri Salvador
Barricades and Brickwalls, Kasey Chambers
You Were Here, Sarah Harmer

On the Mac at work: A bunch of Sleepy John Estes and the Rev. Gary Davis.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

*In car:* for the past two weeks, I've mostly been listening to Reckless Kelly's double-CD live set, _Reckless Kelly Was Here_, the Raconteurs' (Jack White's new band) recently released debut CD, and an old favorite: Jimmy Ryan's first solo CD, _Lost Diamond Angel_.

*At home:* I haven't played many CD's at home recently, since as of late I have mostly been listening to XM Radio (esp. _X Country_, _U-Pop_, _XMU_, _Air Musique_, & _Sur la Route_)

----------


## Alex Fields

A Bill Monroe anthology. Also been listening to Chris Thile's new album, Hilary Hahn, and Radiohead (to which I am currently playing along).

----------


## BluegrassGirl26

Lonesome River Band! The Road With No End is awesome!

----------


## bluesmandolinman

> Falling back on old favorites lately.


On Fire & Ready - Niles Hokkanen

----------


## Jack Roberts

Jetho Burn's complete mandolin, vol. 2

----------


## B. T. Walker

Matt Flinner "Walking On the Moon".

----------


## MandoSquirrel

Chantal Chamberland : This Is Our Time; Serendipity Street- no mandolins, no pyrotechnics, just good old torch songs with small jazz band back up, She does her own rhythm guitar, & some writng. 
Tone Poets; Bluegrass Mandolin Extravaganza; Ry Cooder's Into The Purple Valley; Howling Wolf; Sonny Boy Williamson; Blind Willie Johnson; Olabelle(band with Levon Helm's daughter Amy on Mandola & vocals); Everything But The Girl; & always falling back on Sade (not physically, unfortunately).
And Mandozine Radio or Mandolin Radio on the 'Net at home.

----------


## siren_20

Modern Jazz Quartet, "Django"
Hamilton de Holanda, "Samba do Aviao"
Thom Yorke, "The Eraser"
Peter Ostroushko & The Mando Boys Orchestra
Tom Waits, "Swordfishtrombones"
The Duhks, "Migrations"

----------


## farmerjones

John Hartford's Hamilton Ironworks.

----------


## mrmando

Harmonious Wail: _Gypsy Swing._ Really great. Ever heard "Czardas" on a mando before?

----------


## JonT

L. von Beethoven - Symphony #9
Sam and Dawg - Hold On, We're Strummin'
Kingston Trio - Goin' Places
Martin Denny - Sounds from the Tropics
Beatles - Abbey Road

----------


## Bobbie Dier

The Best of Dire Straights
Tim O'Brien and Darrell Scott-Real Time
Darrell Scott-Aloha From Nashville
I just got the last two in the mail. I know they are older CDs but I just got them. 
Alan Bibey-In the Blue Room
Highwoods String Band- Feed Your Baby Onions(I thinks that's the name of it)

----------


## BBarton

Right now? Springwell - Kevin Macleod

----------


## Mark Walker

Um - a Ferguson Tractor owners manual from 1948 is in my PC's CD player at the moment!

----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

CD player? Nothing.
The iPod Shuffle has ......ummm, well...... I can't see what all is on it (it's a whole GB of aac files and I loaded up a long time ago so I've forgotten the albums!), but I've been hearing Pink Floyd, Joni Mitchell, Sarah McLachlan, James McMurtry, James Taylor, Cat Stevens, Don Stiernberg, Dawg, Peter Case, Nanci Griffith, and Dave Alvin. I have no idea what's next.  

Daniel

----------


## GVD

A DVD but for some reason it won't play. # 

GVD

----------


## Landgrass

Rhonda Vincent-1 Step Ahead
Bluegrass 101-Live at Mackville, KY
Steve Earle & Del McC-The Mountain
Bill Monroe-Live at the Opry...50 Yrs.
Tony Rice-Manzanita

----------


## bush-man

Im listening to live shows I've been down loading from bt.etree.org

grissman quintet live from 95 atm
lots of sam bush shows
NGR live from 98
seatrain live from 1970
live guy clark
live townes van zandt
live peter rowan
etc

----------


## BruceP

Dillards - There is a Time. A true classic.

----------


## Tighthead

Homer & Jethro, Playing it Straight and Ain't Necessarily Square. WOW!

----------


## bush-man

The Dillards! I remember meeting Doug Dillard back in the 70's when all the "stars" were mingling at bluegrass festivals. Had a smoke with him.  Crazy personable guy. Fantastic picker.

----------


## bush-man

Oh and listening to a fantastic show from 1989 of NGR opening act for the dead. Damn that band cooked! Bela and Bush! Crazy good stuff....

----------


## mandofish

Not at the same time, of course... but in the recent mix:

Donna the Buffalo--live show from Shakori Hills, 2005

Railroad Earth--Elko (discs 1 & 2)

Doc Watson & Ricky Scaggs--from a festival somewhere 

Tim O'brien & John Doyle--from Creekfest

A compilation/mix CD of old-time fiddle tunes--lots of cool, old stuff here

----------


## adgefan

Herschel Sizemore - My Style
John Reischman - North of the Border

Both arrived in the post this morning

----------


## mountain cur

Mercy Me - Almost There

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Today for a change of pace I've been listening to the Dixie Chicks' new CD. Overall I think it is a well written, well performed, and well produced country-pop CD -- and it is really growing on me. (Note: while there is _some_ mandolin and mandola on it, it is definitely _not_ a mando-centric CD like their last effort.)

----------


## Keith Miller

Was hoping to listen to Italian mandolin anthology that I ordered from Amazon but..they sent the wrong disc   so it had to be Surfing with the alien , Joe Satriani, some of that stuff sounds good on mando by the way !
Keith

----------


## 8STRINGR

The Isaacs "Eye of The Storm". Though it's an earlier dated #CD I'm getting ready to play a few tunes from it this Sunday at church. Great Gospel Bluegrass CD! Love every track on it!

----------


## rmcintos

Natalie MacMaster: A Compilation

----------


## bluegrassjack2

I'm a Believer, by the Wildwood Valley Boys.

----------


## HarmonyRexy

Chris Thile & Mike Marshall: Live Duets
(The autographed one from the Cafe/Mandolin Symposium)

----------


## Mace

Firecracker by the Wailin Jennys.

----------


## kww

"Chavez Ravine" by Ry Cooder. I was surprised to see that the CD shop in Curacao had it, so I picked it up to encourage them to buy more good stuff and less reggaeton.

----------


## Paul Kotapish

I just watched _Fallen Angel,_ the documentary about Gram Parsons, so _GP_ and _Return of the Grievous Angel_ have been getting heavy rotation lately.

Also Sufjan Stevens's bizarre and lovely _Illinoise_, Hamilton de Holanda Quintet's _Brasilieros,_ Brad, Tom & Alice's latest old-time collection, _Carve That Possum,_ and Kate Rusby's _The Girl Who Couldn't Fly._

----------


## otterly2k

Bjornsdottir-Reid "Rough and Shiny" ... Swedish fiddle duets. Bought it at a live performance they did here last weekend... breathtaking!

----------


## Joe F

"No Corn in the Crib," the first CD by the Mill City Grinders, a local old-time trio. No mando content, but nice nonetheless.

For mandocentric tunes, I was listening to John Reischmann's "Up in the Woods" this evening.

----------


## groveland

Fernando Ortega - Storm.

----------


## fretmasher

South Austin Jug Band's self titled CD. Gotta love a mando player that can nail Hendrix's "Little Wing" 

Mingo Fishtrap "From the Private Bag". Smokin' hot Austin funk/r&b group.

My own Susan Tedeschi mix. Not that she has anything to do with mandolin playing, but sweet Zeus, what a voice!

John Mayer's "Try!", one of the best blues/r&b cds I've heard in a long, long time.

For variety, there's Jack Johnson, The Kinsey Report and the Bondi Cigars. I won't even mention Janis, Melissa Ethridge or Alison Krauss. Things would get out of hand quickly.

When I'm at a computer, I listen to some friends of mine on my own shoutcast station at http://mediaempirehosting.com:9702/listen.pls

----------


## bush-man

Miles Davis Quintet "Four and more" live at Philharmonic Hall 1964

It really doesn't get much better then this....

----------


## bush-man

Travels Pat Methany

----------


## rhetoric

Girlyman -- Blue Star
Madeleine Peyroux -- Half the Perfect World
Wailin Jennys -- Firecracker
Nickel Creek -- Why Should the Fire Die
Gillian Welch -- Hell Among the Yearlings
Imogen Heap -- Speak for Yourself

(My player in the shop holds 100 CDs -- wanna hear? I didn't think so).

----------


## Dave Dearnley

Split Lip Rayfield
Gillian Welch
Southern Culture on the Skids
Thelonious Monk
Big Smith

----------


## teamroper40

Blue moon rising.
Hit and Run.
Mountain Heart. 
And always have The Lonesome River Band handy.

----------


## AlanN

Tony Rice - something called 'Devlin', which seems to be a compilation of 2 albums. Some great, great mando work by Bush and John Reischman.

----------


## Mandomax

AlanN, you got good taste- I listened to that on the way into work this morning.  
I believe it is a compilation of "Mar West" and "Still Inside" (not sure about the second title).

----------


## Keith Erickson

Ottmar Liebert's Tenth Anniversary Edition of Nouveau Flamenco 1990-2000.

----------


## Thomas Chapmond

I recently heard a great mandolin song on our local public radio station. I tracked it down and it was "Golden Pond" from the Chris Thile album "Stealing Second". If you don't have this CD, just go get it. I think he recorded it when he was 16. Players on the CD include Sam Bush, etc.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

> Split Lip Rayfield
> Gillian Welch
> Southern Culture on the Skids
> Thelonious Monk
> Big Smith


Excellent -- another SCOTS fan in the house!

----------


## bush-man

David Grisman Quintet live 1998

----------


## Dave Dearnley

> Originally Posted by  (String Fever @ Oct. 02 2006, 05:34)
> 
> Split Lip Rayfield
> Gillian Welch
> Southern Culture on the Skids
> Thelonious Monk
> Big Smith
> 
> 
> Excellent -- another SCOTS fan in the house!


Yeah Baby! #Liquored up 'n laquered down!

You oughta here our dachshund howl runnin' a mando into the ol' deluxe reverb and crankin' out "Walk Like a Camel"

Dave

DISCLAIMER: #Dear purists, please consider the previous as a sick attempt at humor entered into purely for entertainment and rest assured that no mandolin was amplified during the making of this post.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Little Debbie, Little Debbie!

----------


## Jonathan Peck

Muleskinner -A Potpourri of Bluegrass Jam and Bill Monroe - All the Classic Releases 1937-1949 box set

----------


## Spruce

Strength In Numbers/Live at The Birchmere 10/10/89

Tom Waits/Live at The Ryman Auditorium 8/5/06

Dire Straits/Live at the Old Waldorf 3/31/79

Bill Monroe/Live in Vancouver 11/3/80 #(My favorite Monroe show)

Wilco Live at the Fillmore 11/15/04

All gems....!

----------


## Dan Adams

Here; Waterbound by Slipstream. "Live at Great Plains" by 'Better Late' at work. Dan

----------


## mando bandage

Zoe Speaks w/Mike Compton on mando

R

----------


## Smurf

My CD "Scattered Showers"..... :Cool:

----------


## bush-man

rickie lee jones...

----------


## pettyman

In or by my CD player at the moment.

Del McCoury Band - The Promised Land
Capercaillie - Grace and Pride
Tim o'Brien - The Crossing
Johnny Cash & Willie Nelson - Live Storytellers (VH1)

----------


## tonehead

Uncle Earl " She waits for night"

----------


## Jimbo69

At the moment:
Steve Kimock : Eudemonic
Cannonball Adderley live from the 60's
Grant Green - Green St(I think)
Hot Tuna - Yellow Fever
Jefferson Airplane - Crown of Creation
Jimi Hendrix - Blues

Jim

----------


## Dan Cole

Dawg's Groove - DGQ
Dawgs's - DGBX
How to Grow a Woman.. #Chris Thile
Manzanita - Tony Rice

----------


## 45ACP-GDLF5

Just arrived in the mail! New Grass Revival. Recorded in 1986, but re-released in 2001. Awesome songs! Man I miss them! I wish they would reunite for a 1 year tour. Incredible talent!

----------


## Rick Schmidlin

John Hartford Areoplain

Dawgs New Bluegrss release 

1946-1950 Bill Monroe

Gram Parsons retrosoective

Jim Kweskin Jug Band

David Brombergs first two Columbia releases

Muleskiner

John Coltrane at the Village Vangaurd

----------


## Onesound

Los Lonely Boys - "Sacred" More great Tex-Mex with searing Strat tones and infectious tunes
Mark Knopfler - "All the Roadrunning" - This album deserves a Grammy
Tim O'Brein - "Two Journeys" - another excellent play - great tunes, instrumentals and vocals

----------


## bush-man

sam bush band live

----------


## C. Carr

1. Fiddler's Green - Tim O'Brien
2. Best of Flying Burrito Bros.
3. Pizza Tapes - Grismann, Rice & Garcia
4. All the Roadrunning - Harris/Knopfler

----------


## Soupy1957

I've got a double CD drawer in my PC:

Drive E: "Bluegrass Mandolin Jam Tunes" by Rick 
     Williams, Disc 1
Drive F: "Bluegrass Mandolin Jam Tunes" by Rick 
     Williams, Disc 2

  -Soupy1957

----------


## mando bandage

Steve Earle "Train A Comin'"

R

----------


## David M.

David Balch - Hot Biscuit Jam

on the front seat of truck to be cycled in next:

Tim O. - Fiddler's Green

Tull - Heavy Horses (was a YouTube video of this and it made me dig it out...)

man, folks on this thread listen to the BEST music!

----------


## TeleMark

There's usually nothing in my CD player, since most comes from iTunes, but at the moment I'm importing (and listening to) "Rant and Roar," by Great Big Sea. Pretty fun so far...

----------


## mandolooter

Slightly Stoopid-Everything
next up...Warsaw Poland bros.

----------


## bush-man

Bill Evans trio live at the village vanguard...

----------


## Mteresko

PW Long - "Remembered"

Incredibly honest and gut wrenching blues based rock that is far more obscure than it should be. Well worth seeking out...

"Some see the glass half empty, some see it half full, but I just put it to my lips, and take another pull"

----------


## BluegrassGirl26

The Kenny & AManda Smith Band - "Always Never Enough"
Lonesome River Band - "Talkin to Myself"
No Speed Limit - "Sweet Virginia"

----------


## Gotterdamerung

Sam Bush--_Late as Usual_
Steve Earle--_Just an American Boy_
John Hiatt--_Crossing Muddy Waters_
Peter Ostroushko--_Postcards_
Richard Thompson--_1,000 Years of Popular Music_

Anxiously Awaiting:
Mike Marshall and Hamilton de Holanda--_New Words_
Andy Statman--_East Flatbush Blues_

----------


## Dfyngravity

Dire Straits- Live at the BBC (one of my all time fav. albums if not my all time fav album)

Mark Knopfler and Emmylou Harris- All the Roadrunning (fantastic album)

Grateful Dead- Europe 72 (it's hard to take Disc 1 out of my CD player)

Blue Highway- Marbletown and Wonderous Love (two great ablums by my fav. bluegrass band)

Lonesome River Band- Old Country Town (what a classic)

I have so many great albums that it's really hard to choose what I want to listen to, but if i can't decide I always will throw in a Dire Striats or a Blue Highway album in....can't go wrong with either (just depends on if I want bluegrass or not).

----------


## Dan Adams

Mijak Frejak, and on the flip side, Johnny Klegg and Suluka. Fitting since I just saw Lion King on stage. #Wow! #Dan

----------


## bush-man

Del McCoury and Dawg live 1995

----------


## pettyman

TeleMark - The Great Big Sea - what an awesome group. My brother introduced me to their music a couple of months ago. They get a lot of airtime from me! Great stuff!

My updated playing list:
- The Chieftains - Down the old plank road
- Bela Fleck - Perpetual Motion
- Waylon & Willie
- Nick Drake - Five Leaves Left

----------


## mandocrucian

_In A Medieval Garden_ - Stanley Buetens Lute Ensemble
_Medieval and Renaissance Music for Medieval and Irish Harps, Viele, Recorders & Tambourin_ - Elana Polonska, Roger Cotte, Guy Durand
_Divisions On A Ground: Introduction to The Recorder and Its Music_ - Richard Harvey
_De Fyra Årstiderna / The Four Seasons_ - Joculatores Upsalienses
_The Baroque Lute_ - Walter Gerlig

(Transfering some of my old early music & baroque LPs over to CD)

NH

----------


## flowerofthewest

Chieftains - Down the Old Plank Road (in the car)
Seth Lakeman - Freedom Fields

----------


## JeffD

Ricky Skaggs - Instrumentals (great stuff, there is no resisting this CD)

Curt Osgood - Newfield Sessions (fiddle and hammered dulcimer - great tunes I want to learn)

Alison Stephens - Music for Mandolin (classical mandolin from one of my favorite players)

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

John Scofield - _That's What I Say_

----------


## fatt-dad

Equinox - John Coltrane

----------


## Bobbie Dier

Heidi Clare--I declare
Ruthie Dornfeld-----Ways of the World

These two CDs are mostly old time fiddle tunes.

----------


## Mike Bunting

Blind Willie Johnson, The Complete
Skip Gorman, Monroesque

----------


## mandocrucian

In the car today: Material compilation disc - (ZZ Top, Bob Seger System, AC/DC, SRV, CCR, QMS, Muddy Waters, Jr Wells, Chris Isaak

In the sauna: 
*Zoom* - Alan Stivell
*Legende* - Malicorne

----------


## JAK

The latest Bob Dylan CD ("Modern Times"). Donnie Herron is listed as playing the mandolin, but I haven't been able to hear it on any of the tracks. Picture/liner notes are VERY sparse, no info on who plays what on what tracks.

----------


## chirorehab

1. First DGQ album
2. Tony Rice Guitar album
3. New DGQ album
4. New Trey Anastasio Album
5. Mike Marshall & Thile live duets
6. Latest Psychograss album

----------


## angrymandolinist

Anti Flag - "For Blood and Empire." I bet that's a popular one here.

----------


## Mikey G

Johnny Guitar Watson - The Funk Anthology; keepin' it real.

----------


## steve V. johnson

"The Boston Edge" Joe Derrane, button accordion; Seamus Connolly, fiddle; John McGann, guitar and mandolin.

Mmmmmboy.

stv

----------


## Phil Jolly

New Andy Statman- East Flatbush Blues, just came in the mail today and WOW....

----------


## bush-man

Midnight jam at Merle Fest 1992....fantastic stuff!

----------


## kyblue

Currently, obsessed with Tim O'Brien. In the process of collecting almost everything he's ever done...

 

Paula

----------


## tree

Beatles Anthology 3, Disc one.

Waiting on Armed Forces (Elvis Costello and the Attractions) to show up in my mailbox.

----------


## strings10

The Pure Prarie League! Remember them? Playing "Aimee" over and over and over.....

----------


## Wilson

Göran Söllscher: "Eleven String Baroque"

----------


## Mandomax

Tower of Power- What is Hip? 2 disc anthology
Funkadelic- Let's take it to the stage

----------


## Dixieland

"A Distant Land To Roam" Ralph Stanley
Carter Family songs at their best!

----------


## ashemando

If you were one of millions who liked the 80's band Men At Work, pick up Colin Hay's (ex lead singer) Going Somewhere.
Might want to get it from the Compass Records web site-Alison Brown's company.
What an entertaining guy; a single acoustic guitar, some great songs, and a distinctive voice-perfect combination

----------


## Mikey G

Johnny "Guitar" Watson

----------


## Doug Edwards

Tony Rice's "Bluegrass Guitar Collection" & Bryan Sutton's "Bluegrass Guitar". 

Lots of good mandolin & fiddle on both.

----------


## Dan Adams

Mijak Frejak with a reverse side of Johnny Klegg and Suluka. #Must still be the live stage production of the Lion King hangover. #Dan

----------


## Nick Triesch

Eric Clapton, Crossroads.

----------


## Toast

Gram Parsons - GP/Grievous Angel
Neil Young - Prairie Wind
Sandy Denny - Gold Dust
Charles Sawtelle - Music from Rancho deVille

----------


## mandodebbie

Diana Krall, "The Girl in the Other Room"
The High Pink Clouds - "The High Pink Clouds"
The Curable Interns - "The Chavez Country Field Recordings"
The Roots of Bluegrass - Various Artists

----------


## luckylarue

Green Day - American Idiot

----------


## mandocrucian

In the CD _burner_ today #(from the turntable)

Los Lobos - _By The Light Of The Moon_
Ry Cooder - _Show Time_
Ry Cooder - _Live: 6 Song Album_ #(rare German LP)
Ry Cooder - _The Long Riders_ soundtrack
Bob Seger - _Seven_
Bob Seger - _Night Moves_
Bob Seger - _Stranger In Town_
Bob Seger - _Against The Wind_
Creedence Clearwater Revival - _The Concert_

Tomorrow, I'll do my early Alan Stivell LPs (_Reflets, A L'Olympia, Renaissance of the Celtic Heart, Chemins De Terre, Journee a la Maison, Before Landing_), or maybe some Cooder soundtracks (_The Border, Alamo Bay, Blue City, Crossroads,_ etc...)

----------


## tstackho

Fargo/Barton Fink Music by Carter Burwell

Cloudburst and other choral works by Eric Whitacre.

----------


## P Josey

Steve Earle with the Del McCoury Band. Great stuff.

----------


## mando_toss_flycoon

Bob Dylan, "Modern Times"

----------


## mandolooter

Slightly Stoopid's 1st cd...no mando but it rocks!

----------


## hellindc

Chatam Country Line

Johnny Cash 309 -- Never was a big JC fan, but this posthumous CD is haunting

Maria Muldaur sings Love Songs of Bob Dylan

Yank Rachel (I'm trying hard to like it. Not much success so far.)

----------


## bush-man

elvis costello imperial bedroom
chet baker

----------


## MandoSquirrel

> Chatam Country Line
> 
> Johnny Cash 309 -- Never was a big JC fan, but this posthumous CD is haunting
> 
> Maria Muldaur sings Love Songs of Bob Dylan
> 
> Yank Rachel (I'm trying hard to like it. Not much success so far.)


If you can't like Yank, send him on to Me!!

----------


## cbogle

In the player right now:

The Dave Brubeck Quartet "Paper Moon"
The Independence Hall Jazz Band "Favorites" (a SUPERB disc)

----------


## Dan Adams

Different vehicle; Lefthand String Band "Live at the Gold Hill Inn!" Drew Emmitt could really play hard driving bluegrass twenty two years ago in a small town outside of Boulder. What a great time that night! On a side note, the Gold Hill Inn is one of the finest places to eat in the world. If you're ever close, take the time and go for a true dining experience! Dan

----------


## Avi Ziv

Mozaik - Live from the Powerhouse 

Wildly musical and inspired playing

Avi

----------


## Steve Cantrell

Chris Henry-Monroe Approved
Andrew Collins and Mark Roy-Likewise
Norman Blake and Peter Ostroushko-Meeting on Southern Soil
Hunger Mt. Boys-Blue Ribbon Waltz
Bruce Molsky-Soon Be Time

----------


## JeffD

My girlfriend just got me "All the Rage" by the Nashville Mandolin Ensemble. It is a collection of mandolin orchestra music from the 20s. I have been playing it in the background all afternoon.

----------


## Ted Eschliman

Diana Krall: "From this Moment On"
The lady's got some cords. (and chords...)

----------


## Tim333

Chris Henry, Monroe Approved.

----------


## David M.

Who's Next. departure from the trad stuff for a bit

----------


## Keith Owen

Guy Clark, _Cold Dog Soup_ is playing at the moment.

----------


## joncl

The Circuit Riders - Let The Ride Begin
(Darin Aldridge on mandolin, Awesome!)

Tony Rice - Cold On The Shoulder

Doyle Lawson and Quicksilver - Hard Game Of Love

----------


## fatt-dad

Beyond the Blue Horizon - George Benson

----------


## fwoompf

Just got these in the mail yesterday...

Mike Marshall - Gator Strut
Bryan Sutton - Ready To Go

They cook, I'll leave it at that.

----------


## ronlane3

Sam Bush - Laps in Seven
Glorybound Bluegrass Gospel Band (My band) - Live at Arbuckle Bluegrass Park (A guest spot CD).

----------


## bluesmandolinman

RY COODER Solo, May 16 1974

What a great concert !

----------


## halfamind

In the car player, Elvis Costello's Ten Bloody Mary's and Ten How's Your Father's...

I walked in the house half-an-hour ago intent on working out a mando/bass duo arrangement of Watching the Detectives for my son and I to play.

----------


## anchorman86

Chris Thile - "How to Grow a Woman from the Ground"
(especially the excellent cover of "Dead Leaves and the Dirty Ground")

Norah Jones - "Feels like Home"
(I'm hard-pressed to name a song on either of her albums that I don't like!)

The Corrs - "VH1 Live from Dublin" 
(Basically bought this CD just for "When the Stars Go Blue", and dang, it was worth every cent!)

Yo-Yo Ma - "Inspired by Bach"
(gotta love the authoritative collection of cello suites - which incidentally sound awesome on the mandolin!)

----------


## good_ol_al_61

Reno & Smiley - "Bluegrass is Timeless"

----------


## Bobbie Dier

Procol Harum

----------


## JimRichter

Los Lobos "The Town and the City"

----------


## Dan Adams

At work: 'Tillimook Run' by Molly Bloom out of Oregon. Dan

----------


## mandoman4807

Jim Cramer`s  " Sane Investing in an insane world "



  


Darrell

----------


## Dagger Gordon

The Melonious Quartet from France.
'Au Sud de la mandoline'. 

Had it for a few weeks now, and just can't stop listening. I hear new things every time. 
It seems to be getting hard to obtain. The first mail order co I tried said it was out of print, but I ordered it direct from France through Nocturne.

----------


## jasona

Mondo Mando - David Grisman. Its been in heavy rotation for the past week or two. Wonderful tunes!

----------


## mangorockfish

Just got Run C & W's two CD set on one CD.

----------


## devaultc

Im one of those that likes making my own cds. I have made a collection of bluegrass songs. The CD that is in right now has Ricky Skaggs and Kentucky Thunder on it along with a few songs by Rhonda Vincent, Allison Kraus & Union Station and of course some Ralph Stanley and Earl Scruggs. I like burning my own because I can get the songs on there I want.

----------


## molecan

Well, they aren't ALL in the CD player right now, but they are on rotation here in my office.

The Resophonics - Wildflower Waltz 
(A great Boston band, old-time, acoustic/spiritual & bluegrass.) 

Beacon Hillbillies - More Songs of Love and Murder 
w/Jimmy Ryan and John McGann: 2 great pickers who pick great together. Mostly Jimmy on mando and John on Guitar. 
If you can ever find CD's from these guys, grab em! Earlier versions of the band included Gordon Stone and Tony Trischa.

Hayseed - Melic (great new country singer/songwriter) 

Nolan McKelvey & 33 - Modern Times 
(fantastic country/rock band from Flagstaff AZ - Nolan played bass in Boston based "twisted old-time band" The Benders)

The Pogues - Red Roses for Me (The Pogues classic first album)

A bunch of these guys have their tunes up to listen to on their websites, check em out! 

Nolan McKelvey & 33
http://www.nolanmckelvey.com/mp3.html

Hayseed 
http://hayseedsings.com/index.cfm

Resophonics 
http://www.folkweb.com/resophonics/#theresophonics
http://www.resophonics.com

McGann has a few BH samples up as well:
http://www.johnmcgann.com/MP3s/Beaco...iesLaramie.mp3

----------


## fatt-dad

Art Tatum - My One and Only Love.

f-d

----------


## pettyman

Just got David Grisman Bluegrass Experience. Very impressed.

----------


## Bobbie Dier

I just got my new Planxty CDs. They are in my player right now. One is "The Well Below The Valley" the other is "Cold Blow and the Rainy Night". WOW! I'm loving them already. I bought a bodhran last week and thank goodness there is bodrhan on the CDs. I also have another CD by them on the way.

----------


## James P

Not on a CD, but today I've been listening to tapes of Led Zepellin rehearsing. #Bonham was such a monster!

----------


## Perry

Poppycock - Don Julin

Friends of Oldtime Music - Smithonian 3 CD box set

Live CD from Djangofest - NYC

Compilation of source tunes my band is adding to the repertoire

............and XM always on tap

wow....thanks for posting the link to those Zep trax!

----------


## Mando-guy

right now physically? i've got: The Balos Family;Beautiful Wings.
I also have The Balos Family;Simply Classic, and I listen to southern gospel
and I have soundtracks Lord of the Rings (yes I'm a LOTR fan).

----------


## mandocrucian

Jethro Tull - *The Jethro Tull Christmas Record*
Jethro Tull - *A Little Light Music*
Brian Eno - *Another Green World*
ZZ Top - *Rancho Texicano* (2-CD best of compilation)
John Renbourn - *The Lady and the Unicorn*

NH

----------


## F5G WIZ

Blue Highway--- Marbletown. Tears fell on missouri. Pa that one Makes me cry.

----------


## hepcat mando

Bela Fleck- Acoustic Planet
Nickel Creek-This Side
Britney Spears-Greatest Hits(very short playlist)

----------


## Tailspin

Yanni.

----------


## sgarrity

Compton/Grier -- Climbing the Walls
Compton/Long -- Stomp
Michael Lampert -- Blue Gardenia

----------


## MandoSquirrel

> Bela Fleck- Acoustic Planet
> Nickel Creek-This Side
> Britney Spears-Greatest Hits(very short playlist)


"Britney Spears-Greatest Hits"
I take it this is a blank CD

----------


## Nat

"Double Nickels on the Dime" by the Minutemen,

back to back with

"Fulfillingness' First Finale" by Stevie Wonder

----------


## 8STRINGR

"Jesus Is Praying For Me" (CD Title/Cut) New Girls Night Out,

"HillBilly Hemmingway" (CD Title/Cut) The Mark Newton Band,

"Always Never Enough" (CD Title/Cut) Kenny & Amanda Smith Band, #and

 #
"Instrumentals" Ricky Skaggs & KT. #

ALL GREAT STUFF! #  #

----------


## goose 2

Here's what I hve in at the moment

1. Open Road--Lucky Drive

2. Open Road--In the Life

3; Open Road--Cold Wind

4. Kind Wilkie

----------


## goose 2

Here's what I hve in at the moment

1. Open Road--Lucky Drive

2. Open Road--In the Life

3; Open Road--Cold Wind

4. King Wilkie

5. Joni Mitchell--Court and Spark

Caleb Roberts of Open Road in my new mandolin hero. Very Monroe sounding and I just love tho tone he pulls.

----------


## jasona

Right now, Husker Du's Candy Apple Grey. Been thinking of mandolin and octave mandolin arrangements of some of the tunes too.

----------


## caddy jim

Phil Ochs---Box set
Stephen Stills---1st solo
Gordon Lightfoot---Gord's Gold
Buffalo Springfield---Retrospective & 1st lp
Neil Young---After the Gold Rush

Still an old folkie/hippie after all these years.

----------


## katje

The Duhks (self-titled), Yell Fire--Michael Franti,
and Hello Love--The Be Good Tanyas (those all passed through in the last 24 hours!)

----------


## Jeff Wheelock

Here's my current lineup:

Wildfire - Rattle in the Chains
Blake/Rice 2
Neil Young - Live at the Fillmore

----------


## AlanN

> Phil Ochs---Box set
> Stephen Stills---1st solo
> Gordon Lightfoot---Gord's Gold
> Buffalo Springfield---Retrospective & 1st lp
> Neil Young---After the Gold Rush
> 
> Still an old folkie/hippie after all these years.


I like that list.

I was just looking at Phil Ochs' life and times. He was a man haunted by demons, for sure. My older brother would play his records when were were kids, so I was exposed to his music. There was something compelling about his voice and guitar; rudimentary, no doubt, but memorable. Tape From California, I Ain't Marching Anymore, Changes - these tunes are tattooed on my brain, to this day...interesting.

----------


## Tripp Johnson

Matt Flinner - The View From Here
Compton/Long - Stomp
Bruce Molsky - Soon Be Time
Rayna Gellert - Ways of the World

Trying to Really learn the old time fiddle groove as opposed to the bluegrass fiddle groove (laying back). 

Tripp

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Bonepony - _Feelin' It_
Manassas' debut set
James Gang - _Bang_
Jimmy Ryan - _Gospel Shirt_
Coltrane - _Standards_
Chet Baker - _Chet Baker Sings_

----------


## tree

Doyle Lawson & Quicksilver - "School of Bluegrass"

----------


## mandocrucian

The Beatles - *White Album*
Quicksilver Messenger Service - *Sons of Mercury (1968-1975)*

----------


## jmcgann

Barney Bigard-Barney's Bounce
Billy Novick and Herb Pomeroy- This Is Always
Beethoven Late Quartets- Emerson SQ
Andy Statman- Awakening From Above
Duke Ellington Fargo 1940
DGQ 1977
Tony Trischka The Early Years

----------


## Bobbie Dier

Sandy Denny -North Star Grassman and The Ravens

----------


## ricardo

"Michael Jackson's Greatest Hits, v. 3" -

----------


## Steve G

Aubry Haynie "Doin My Time"
Beach Boys "Surf's Up"
Bill Monroe "Box set '59-69 vol.II

----------


## gr_store_feet

In my pickup right now:

CD: Sam Bush - Laps in Seven

Tape: Aside: Fairport Convention - Unhalfbricking
   Bside: Fairport Convention - Full House

I must say the "Flatback Caper" on Full House is a great mando tune.

----------


## straight-a

Doyle Lawson & Quicksilver - Thank God
Parliment Funkadelic - The Best Of

----------


## Mandomax

Tony Rice and Norman Blake- Blake and Rice
Nathan Milstein-Bach Solo Violin sonatas and partitas

----------


## fatt-dad

Blue Trane - John Coltrane

----------


## jasona

> Blue Trane - John Coltrane


A classic!

----------


## Dan Cole

All the "new" Dawg stuff so generously posted by Acoustic Disk for down load each day on their website.

Quintet 80
Dawg Jazz/Dawg Grass

Great Stuff

----------


## Stephanie Reiser

Shawn Colvin's "These Four Walls" featuring John Leventhal's mandolin playing.

----------


## mandocrucian

John Renbourn - *The Lady & The Unicorn / Sir John Alot*

----------


## caddy jim

> The Beatles - *White Album*
> Quicksilver Messenger Service - *Sons of Mercury (1968-1975)*


Wow, mandocrucian...I can't believe there's someone out there, besides me, that listens to the "original" Quicksilver. Great!

Jim

----------


## mandocrucian

various - *Wizard Women of the North* (great compilation of Nordic music)
Knut Buen - *As Quick As Fire* (trad. hardanger fiddle)
Annbjørg Lien - *Prisme*
Bob Seger - *Live Bullet*

----------


## cooper4205

Here is what i have had on rotation

uncle tupelo- anthology

my morning jacket- z

the black keys- magic potion

old & in the way- breakdown

levon helm/rick dank- live at U of Chicago 1982 (bootleg from Plunkett5, thanks)

the band: a musical history box set (i must have for any band fan- even has stuff from ronnie hawkins & the hawks)

and bluegrass mandolin extravaganza

----------


## metalmandolin

Jean-Luc Ponty "Enigmatic Ocean"
New Grass Revival "Too Late To Turn Back Now"
Ralph Stanley "Snow Covered Mound"

 The latter two are out of print, but I do a lot of LP to CD transfers. I tend to believe that when a record is remastered to digital, they mess with the original panning of the mix. If I transfer my vinyls to CD, the original mix and panning remains. So do some of the little "pops" even though most of my vinyls are mint.

 Sorry for the "extra-topical" info, but I am really excited about the old Jean-Luc record. Anyone remember that one?

----------


## Caleb

Squirrel Nut Zippers - HOT

----------


## Rick Turner

Syd Straw.  No mandolin content.  Just a wonderful, kind of wacky singer/songwriter.  Oh, she did have a mando player sit in with her at McCabe's last Friday, so some mando association...

----------


## Peter Hackman

Latest batch from Amazon:

Philip Glass+Ravi Shankar: Passages
Turtle Island String Quartet: The Art of the Groove
Martin Taylor: The Spirit of Django (lots of ac. guitar and beautiful sax)
Mike Marshall: Brazil Duets

----------


## AlanN

Dan Hicks - Striking It Rich
Gaudreau - In Good Company
T. Rice - Acoustics
Aubrey Haynie - A Man Must Carry On
Jethro - Birthday at Birchmere 1982
Grazz Matazz - Delinquent Minor

----------


## Markelberry

The David Grisman Bluegrass Experience
Th Gibson Brothers Bonafide
STOMP
Master Of Bluegrass
Nashville Bluegrass Band Twenty Year Blues

----------


## JEStanek

Everything in my collection... I'm moving it all onto a hard disk for a X-mas i-Pod.

Slacker, if you like the Squirrel Nut Zippers (and I do!) listen to the Red Stick Ramblers... They even have a mando.

Truthfully, what I've been listening to the most recently is...

King Britt Presents Sister Gertrude Morgan (remix of her Lets make a record)
Charlie Brown Christmas
David Grisman's Acoustic Christmas

Jamie

----------


## groveland

metalmandolin -

Remember it? - I memorized it! We used to play tunes off that in the 70's... "The Struggle Of The Turtle To The Sea" in particular - Some great Holdsworth solos in there... The vinyl's out in the garage and soon as I bring it in and commit it to CD, it'll be 'what's playing in my CD player right now'.

<span style='font-size:7pt;line-height:100%'>Note - referring to "Enigmatic Ocean"</span>

----------


## Ted Eschliman

It's <span style='color:green'>Christmas</span>!:
James Taylor at Christmas (wish he'd use a mandolin in his band!)
Have Yourself a Merry Little Christmas/Diana Krall
Come in from the Cold/Alan & Bonnie Epstein
The Sound of Angels/Dayton Mandolin Orchetra

All highly recommended!

----------


## fwoompf

Joanna Newsom - Ys

A little different...a lot different...okay it's like nothing I've ever heard. I love it.

----------


## Col. Suggs

Jamie and slacker:
The Squirrel Nut Zippers have a good mando song ("Gift of the Magi") on their Christmas cd.

Sean

----------


## Riccardo

I was looking for some of the early records by Sam Bush, on his solo career. For the rest, right in this moment in my CD player there's a Vivaldi recording of his Mandolin concertos, played by an Italian orchestra.

----------


## pettyman

Home for the holidays so just got my ipod. But recently been listening to Del Mccoury - The Promised Land, Nitty Gritty Dirt Band - Unbroken Live.

Currently listening to Tone Poems vol.1

Awesome stuff.

Matt

----------


## Rick Schmidlin

The Duhks
Frank Siniatra
Gram Parsons
The Ditty Bops
The Grateful Dead
Velvet Underground

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Kentucky Headhunters ~ _Under the Radar_

----------


## jasona

Don Stiernberg - _About Time_

----------


## mando_toss_flycoon

Today...

Steve Earle, "Copperhead Road"
Joan Baez, "Noel" (vinyl)

----------


## mandocrucian

*Orphans* - Tom Waits
*Fairport UnConventional* - Fairport Convention (4-CD box set spanning 30 years)
*Argus* - Wishbone Ash

Niles H

----------


## Chip Booth

Having a revival of Yes albums: Relayer, The Ladder, and the might as well be a Yes project Anderson-Bruford-Wakeman-Howe. No mando content but I think there's a lute in there somewhere. Anyone else a fan of the Gates of Delirium?

Chip

----------


## brianunitt

John Carty, I Will if I Can
Tommy Peoples, Matt Molloy, Paul Brady, (don't recall the title)
John Carty, Last Night's Fun
Roger Lands, House to House
Tipsy House Band, Sets in the City
Graine Hambly, The Thorn Tree

----------


## dmamlep

Pure Pickin, instrumental
Blue Highway, wondrous Love
Mountian Hear, Force of nature

----------


## JimRichter

Best of Dire Straits and Mark Knopfler
Butch Robins--The 5th Child
Bill Monroe--Weary Traveler

----------


## newbreedbrian

Gibson Brothers - Bona Fide
Hank Williams - Disc 6 from the box set
Ted Hawkins - Next Hundred Years

----------


## Steve Cantrell

Hunger Mountain Boys-Three
Growling Old Men-Growling Old Men
Norman Blake and Rich O'Brien-Be Ready Boys
Skip Gorman-Mandolin in the Cow Camp

The Skip Gorman is just amazing. He has a light touch that really favors these tunes.

----------


## JEStanek

Recent additions...
Statman - East Flatbush Blues
Tom Waites - Orphans
Dan Biemborn - Torch and Fire and Shatter the Calm
Dead Milkmen - Beelzebubba 
Sting and Edin Karamazov - Songs from the Labyrinth 
Hobart Smith - In Sacred Trust the 1963 Flemming Brown Tapes (great OT music from Smithsonian)

Each album is great in its own way. That's a big chunk of music to process. Luckily I commute an hour each way... or unluckily...  

Jamie

----------


## Steve Cantrell

Same here on the commute Jamie. The 30GB iPod was the best money I've ever spent (until the Poe gets here).

----------


## JEStanek

I have a nice iPod as well. Makes the commute much better.
Jamie

----------


## Mikey G

Grand Funk Railroad - Phoenix

----------


## Jerry Haynes

Melanie Cannon , Grascals ,  Reno Brothers

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

The Mando Boys / Grascals & soon to be (on order), Kane's river ''Same River Twice'' &   
''5-South'' by Janet Beazley.

----------


## mandocrucian

Herbie Mann - *The Best of Herbie Mann* 

Back Door - *Back Door* 
(70's jazz trio from England: drums, sax, and a great electric bassist)

----------


## Peter Hackman

I have a Miles Davis period, after buying Winter in Europe 1967,
so I'm re-examining stuff like Funny Valentine, Miles Smiles,
ESP. As I write this Miles in the Sky is in the player - not that great

----------


## Mikey G

Flatt and Scruggs Live at Carnegie Hall: A classic!

----------


## DryBones

My 2 latest iTunes purchases

Mike Compton/David Grier-Climbing the Walls
Dreadful Snakes-Snakes Alive

----------


## John Hill

Was "A Love Supreme" and now it's "Kenny Baker Plays Monroe".

John

----------


## luckylarue

Beck - The Information
Monk/Coltrane - Live at Carnegie Hall
Paul Westerberg - Stereo

----------


## mandocrucian

John Coltrane - *Coltrane Plays The Blues*
Van Morrison - *Astral Weeks*
Chick Corea & Return To Forever - *Light As A Feather*

Chico Hamilton Quintet - *The Chico Hamilton Quintet* (1960 lineup w/Charles Lloyd)
Charles Lloyd #- *Forest Flower*
Paul Horn - *Inside*
Paul Horn - *Inside II*

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Shooglenifty - _Troots_

----------


## David Horovitz

Don Stiernberg - About Time
Don Stiernberg - By George
Charlie Parker - Confirmation: Best of The Verve Years
Ralph's World - At The Bottom Of The Sea (For those times when the kids are in the car too!) (*)

(*) Fantastic children's singer/songwriter, who covers a vast amount of musical styles. Mandolin can be heard on a number of his albums too! 

Ralph's World

----------


## Mandomax

Bluegrass '96
Jason Carter- On the Move
Alan Bibey- In the Blue Room
Charlie Poole-You Ain't Talking to Me
Bob Wills & His Texas Playboys-box set

----------


## fatt-dad

Nicola Conte, Bossa per Due - Thievery Corporation remix

----------


## Keith Wallen

Sam Bush - Laps in Seven
Jown Cowan - Carla's got a cool tattoo (Have you all heard the singing on this... wow)
Blue Highway - Marble Town
Chris Thile - How to grow a woman
Our new demo

----------


## cmorbro

Old School Freight Train
Skaggs Instrumentals
Back to Back -- Tiny Moore & Jethro Burns
Crooked Still


anyone listening to vinyl these days.. ? If so

Alison Krauss -- So Long So Wrong
Manzinita -- Tony Rice
Little Willies -- Norah Jones

----------


## Eric F.

Pizza Tapes - Grisman/Garcia, a Blind Lemon Jefferson anthology, Fox Confessor Brings the Flood by Neko Case, Chambre Avec Vue by Henri Salvador. Ain't I all eclectic?

----------


## Uncle Choppy

> Back Door - *Back Door* 
> (70's jazz trio from England: drums, sax, and a great electric bassist)


would that be Colin "Bomber" Hodgkinson?
I saw him play live a couple of times with (...gulp) Whitesnake! 
(He played a great bluesy solo piece.)

----------


## pettyman

Tim O'Brien - Two Journeys
Tony Rice - Bluegrass Guitar Collection

Got these 2 albums last week and they haven't been out of the CD player much - other than to swap over!!

Tim O'Brien - Two Journeys is absolutely awesome, great stuff!

Matt

----------


## Dan Cole

I've been wearing out the tracks on Jackstraw's version of "Bluegrass Stomp". It's availbale for free download on their site, Jackstraw.net That guy David Pugh can play!

I've also been playing all the old free Grisman stuff at ACD.

----------


## JonT

"The Mountain," Steve Earle and the Del McCoury Band
"Howlin' at the Moon," Sammy Bush
9th Symphony, L. van Beethoven
"Goin' Places," Kingston Trio
"Bluegrass Boy," Peter Rowan

Honestly, though, since my sweetie gave me an iPod, and since I figgered out how to work the durned thing and loaded it with about 250 tunes from lots of fave records, I don't play the CD player much.... I never thought I'd be so happy with one of these little marvels.

Peace - Jon

----------


## RobP

The new Peter Rowan/Tony Rice CD -- Quartet

Saw them all perform at River City Bluegrass Festival in Portland.

In a word, WOW!

----------


## Nick Triesch

Road to Escondido by JJ Cale and Eric Clapton. Like the old days. Nick

----------


## mando bandage

Robert Earl Keen's "What I Really Mean"

Some nice mandolin, including a mando-centric cover of Jimmy Driftwood's "Long Chain", a great barnyard/woodland slaughter song, and an interesting song involving a dream(?)sequence in which the late great Hank Williams appears in attire that was unheard of in country music in his day, but may become commonplace as country music genre becomes less, shall we say, authentic? Take that, Nashville!

----------


## James P

Just took out the latest "Edgar Meyer" and now I'm onto "The Brand New Heavies." #
Edgar Meyer... wow. #Talk about "it's all one big instrument!" #I had no idea he could play piano so well, not that it surprises me.

----------


## Got8Strings

Haoto by Japanese pop-mandolin player/singer Kiyomi. Very catchy tunes, and she has an awesome tremolo and a nice voice.

----------


## mandocrucian

> would that be Colin "Bomber" Hodgkinson?
> I saw him play live a couple of times with (...gulp) Whitesnake! 
> (He played a great bluesy solo piece.)


That's the guy, but I'm only familiar with him from Back Door. I've only got their first album, a relative obscurity I picked up in the used or cutout bin not too long after it came out. I'd read a review of the LP in _Rolling Stone_ and for some reason, I could usually remember the gist of reviews for a long time. Always dug that album a lot.

NH

----------


## rmcintos

Bela Fleck:Perpetual Motion
Dan Beimborn:Torch and Fire...wow.
Frankie Gavin and Alec Finn
Natalie MacMaster:A Compilation

I went back and checked my last post in this thread, and I'm 
*still* listening to the same Natalie MacMaster CD.

----------


## bush-man

DGQ live 1998

russell

----------


## Milan Christi

Peter Rowan and Tony Rice - "Quartet"
(with Sharon Gilchrist playing mandolin)
EXCELLENT!

----------


## groveland

"The Colours of Chloe" - Eberhard Weber

----------


## chetatkinsdiet

I actually dug out the first "will the circle be unbroken" this morning for the ride into work. Great stuff on there.

m

----------


## mandolooter

I've got a compilation CD of bluegrass/rockabilly tunes I downloaded off of myspace. Some are a little rough around the edges but so am I. Also in heavy rotation is The Drover's Oldtime Medicine Show CD "Dreamland"

----------


## AlanN

California - John Moore on mando, this guy has the feel

----------


## sgarrity

Tont Rice Sings Gordon Lightfoot, David Grier's Freewheeling, Compton/Long Stomp, Winship/Wicklund Big Twang

----------


## DameMags

Chieftains - Down the Old Plank Road, and Further Down the Old Plank Road
The Arkansas Traveler - tunes from the Little House on the Prairie books
Am I Born to Die? - Chipper Thompson & Mason Brown
Victoria Vox & her Jumping Flea
Amadan - Sons of Liberty

Ok, so there's nothing mando-family on the last two. If Psycho Killer can be translated to uke, why not mando?

----------


## ondigo

A bunch of stuff I downloaded from Aidan Crossey's Pay The Reckoning site. Excellent stuff there!

----------


## mandocrucian

Sax trio (Sax/bass/drums) stuff - love the sound of this lineup:
*Back Door* - Back Door
*Way Out West* - Sonny Rollins
*At The Golden Circle, Stockholm, Vol. 1* - Ornette Coleman Trio

Need suggestions of more recordings for this instrumental lineup. (Flute/bass/drums also)

*The San Francisco Concert* - Hubert Laws
Flute sampler compilations: Herbie Mann, Eric Dolphy, Rahsaan Roland Kirk, Yusef Lateef, Charles Lloyd, Johnny Almond (w/John Mayall), Chick Corea's Return To Forever (Joe Farrell), and rock flute tracks (Tull, Marshall Tucker, Van Morrison, King Crimson....)

*Live Bullet* - Bob Seger

NH

----------


## JGWoods

Uncle Earl- great fiddle backing on Pearl Moon.
A Clifftop compilation CD -can't recall the name. esp, Twin Sisters- a lesson in shuffle for fiddlers
Bruce Molsky- His version of Winder's Slide is the best.

Funny, I play the mandolin, but I don't listen to it very much.

----------


## Nathan Kellstadt

Mandocrucian,

Sonny Rollins: "East Broadway Run Down", "Freedom Suite", & "A Night at the Village Vanguard" (vol's 1 & 2) are all trio disc's

Sam Rivers & Dave Holland: "Vol.2", not a trio but the first (of 2) track is a 24 minute improvised flute and bass duet, very cool

You mentioned flute sampler disc's, do you have "Heavy Flute"? It's a 60's jazz flute sampler, Rahsaan's version of "Ain't no sunshine" alone makes it worth picking up.

Also, I don't know if you have it but Roland Kirk's "I talk with spirits" has him only playing flutes (although not a trio disc).

----------


## mandocrucian

I've got *Freedom Suite* and *More From The Vanguard*, but I haven't listened to them in a long time (and never as much as some of the other Rollins stuff (*Tenor Madness*, the two Blue Note lps,....) so I'd forgotten about them.

The (flute) samplers were ones I assembled from my library. 

I'll have to get Kirk's *I Talk With Spirits*. Thanks

NH

----------


## Dan Cole

Dawganova

----------


## ronlane3

The Bluegrass Album Band.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

In the car...
Jamiroquai: _Dynamite_
Bonebony: _Jubilee_
Mofro: _Country Ghetto_
Papa Mali & the Instigators: _Thunder Chicken_
2 CD's of tunes from _An Maindilin_

----------


## Chip Booth

Peter Rowan, Dust Bowl Children

----------


## Chad Stein

Chris Thile and THTGAB
Nora Jones-Not too late
Strength in Numbers - Telluride Sessions
(anybody have the tab for Macedonia??)
Bela Fleck and Flecktones GH
Chili Peppers- Stadium Arcadium disc 2
Miles Davis - Kind of Blue

----------


## Charles Johnson

Norman Blake and Tony Rice Volume 2. Their version of Lost Indian with Doc Watson sitting in just blows me away. 

Charles

----------


## Bill James

Found Jethro Tull "Stand Up" in the bargain bin the other day. Love it...brings back some great old memories.

----------


## AlanN

> Found Jethro Tull "Stand Up" in the bargain bin the other day. Love it...brings back some great old memories.


Same for me with Santana's Abraxas...luv dat cover

----------


## eeaaddgg

Bela Fleck and the Flecktones
Thile -- All Who Wander Are Not Lost
Bach's violin partitas and sonata w/ Julia Fischer
Andy Statman Quartet -- Between Heaven and Earth

----------

Mars Hotel - The Dead. (on the turntable)
The Band - The Band.

----------


## Ken Sager

John Hartford - Hamilton Ironworks
Miles Davis - Kind of Blue

----------


## James P

Live at the Vienna Opera House by the Cooder/Lindley Family - disc two. Very tasty playing! Sadly, this completely blew my monthly budget just before a new Fountains of Wayne release.

Bach to work!

----------


## mandocrucian

> *Live at the Vienna Opera House*


Is this a boot?

NH

----------


## ShaneJ

Lightnin' Hopkins - The Gold Star Sessions Vol. 1

One of the "cockiest" and most "full of attitude" recordings he did, that I know of. It's older, and the recording quality isn't as good as some of the later recordings, but he was ON for that one.

----------


## James P

> Originally Posted by  
> 
> *Live at the Vienna Opera House*
> 
> 
> Is this a boot?
> 
> NH


Nope, it's available from the Badgerman, hisself.
http://www.davidlindley.com/news.html

But $40 buck for two CDs. Ouch!
Still, it's freakin' Ry Cooder and David Lindley, so it's a beautiful, beautiful thing.

----------


## Evan Skopp

At this instant, my iPod is playing Nickel Creek's _Robin & Marion_.

----------


## Markelberry

Frank Wakefield on the turntable,Jesus loves his mandolin player,

----------


## kyblue

The Infamous Stringdusters.

Check out their recent appearance on Woodsongs show 425

Woodsongs Archive

These guys are good.

Paula

----------


## Rick Schmidlin

Woody Guthrie

----------


## Neil Gladd

Bernardo de Pace - The Bridal Rose Overture. (OK, it's not a CD, it's a 78 on the turntable.)

----------


## luckylarue

Andy Statman's East Flatbush Blues.

SteinDawg - the late-great David Peters tabbed out both Sam's and Mark O'Connor's mando breaks from Macedonia in his book, Masters of the Mandolin, available from either Elderly or The Man with the Mandolin Foundation (see link on the Cafe homepage).

----------


## Aran

Aubrey haine - Doing my time
Grisman/Grappeli - live

----------


## Flatpick

Cherryholmes......  

         Flatpick

----------


## squirrelabama

Los Angeles by X. Their first album. A masterpiece if you will. Billy Zoom plays with the same drive and passion as Big Mon, albeit in a different setting. Oh yah, and Stomp by Compton/Long......I think I'll wear that one out before I get sick of listening to those sweet, sweet tones!

----------


## Eric F.

Universo ao Meu Redor, Marisa Monte. 
Music from the Revelator Collection, Gillian Welch and David Rawlings.

----------


## tango_grass

The 300 post!!

Jazz: John Coltrane, My Favorite Things.

Bluegrass:   Del McCoury Band, Del And The Boys

----------


## mandocrucian

*Prisme* - Annbjørg Lien
*Wizard Women of the North* - various (Nordic folk)
*Ottopasuuna* - Ottopasuuna

<span style='font-size:8pt;line-height:100%'>and in the car of late
*Songs From The Wood* - Jethro Tull
*Heavy Horses* - Jethro Tull</span>

Niles H

----------


## Rick Schmidlin

The Best Of Charlie Patton and The Rolling Stones Aftermath (trying to transcibe Lady Jane for mandolin)

Also John Reishmans new Cd

----------


## jasona

My MP3 player is randomly shuffling three albums: *Reischman*'s _Up in the Woods_, *Grisma*'s _Mondo Mando_, and *Andrew Collin*'s _Little Widgets_.

----------


## fatt-dad

Groovin' - the Rascals

----------


## Keith Erickson

Geddy Lee- My Favorite Headache

----------


## James P

'We Walked in Song' by The Innocence Misson. Before that it was '14 Songs' by Paul Westerberg. Next up is: 'Good Dog Happy Man' by Bill Frisell. There's mandolin on all three, actually.

----------


## otterly2k

with you, Niles... am loving that Wizard Women album...

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Dandy Warhols: _Thirteen Tales from Urban Bohemia_
Vienna Teng: _Dreaming Through the Noise_

----------


## luckylarue

*Fred Eaglesmith - Dusty*

----------


## DryBones

David Davis and the Warrior River Boys - Troubled Times

----------


## groveland

Milestones - Miles Davis. Trying to apply Cannonball Adderly to the bouzouki. He had such a vocal and dynamic quality - It's challenging on the zouk. (Reminds me of mandocrucian comment on a recent thread about _not_ picking every note - Here's a good example of where picking every note would be the _wrong_ thing to do...) Worst case, the lines are great to steal.

----------


## mandocrucian

Fleetwood Mac - *Live At The Boston Tea Party, Vol. 1, Feb. 1970*
(Green/Kirwan/Spencer triple guitar lineup)

Sass Jordan - *Rats*

Sass Jordan - *Racine*

----------


## mandolooter

Guru Guru "Live 1978" 
Krautrock at its very best, even if no one has ever heard of it.
WikiGuru...
Amazon Guru
Still in my top 5 a mere 29 years later.

----------


## Rick Schmidlin

Jesse Winchester 

Nothing But A Breeze

----------


## Peter Hackman

Monk with Coltrane and Hawkins.

----------


## Frank Russell

Red Stick Ramblers - "Right Key, Wrong Keyhole"
Balfa Toujours - "La Pointe"
Guess I'm having a bayou period this week. Plus, Kevin Wimmer is my favorite fiddler. Frank

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Wake the Dead: _Blue Light Cheap Hotel_

----------


## Douglas McMullin

Peter Rowan and Tony Rice - Quartet

----------


## Peter Hackman

Svend Asmussen- Fiddler Supreme and Still Fiddlin'
Tommy Emmanuel - Endless Road and Only

----------


## drewasbill

Mike Compton & David Long - Stomp
Herschel Sizemore - Back In Business
Michael Franti - Yell Fire
The Black Crowes - The Lost Crowes
Mark Knopfler & Emmylou Harris - Real Live Roadrunning

----------


## newblue

Car - Cadillac Sky

Office - Seldom Scene Live at the Cellar Door

----------


## Steve Scott

Hot Club of San Francisco's "Yerba Buena Bounce". Has Grisman sitting on a couple of tunes including a great version of "Sway", a tune made popular by none other than Dean Martin.

This cd cooks.

----------


## Keith Erickson

Mandolins and Friends   

Song specifically: *Early Morning Waltz*

----------


## Bradley

JD Crowe and the New South-"Leftys old guitar"

----------


## mandocrucian

Peter Green's Fleetwood Mac - *Live At The BBC* (1967-1970)

Fleetwood Mac - *Live At The Boston Tea Party, Vol. 1, Feb. 1970*
(Green/Kirwan/Spencer triple guitar lineup)

Fleetwood Mac - *Live At The Boston Tea Party, Vol. 3, Feb. 1970*

Clapton and Page had nothing on Peter Green, imo.

NH

----------


## mrmando

Tone Poets
Statman - East Flatbush Blues 
Waterboys - Universal Hall
They Might Be Giants - No

----------


## Rick Schmidlin

John Reischman & The Jaybirds: Stella Jays

----------


## Clyde Clevenger

Larry Sparks, The Last Suit You Wear

----------


## Peter Hackman

Roy Harris: Violin Concerto and Kentucky Spring.

----------


## AlanN

The Phil Zone
Wyatt Rice - New Market Gap

----------


## Avi Ziv

Andy Irvine and Mozaik - "Live From The Powerhouse"
John Carty - "I will if I Can"
Chris Smith - "Coyotebanjo"
Kevin Burke - "In Concert"
Dervish - "Live in Palma"
James Kelly/Zan McLeod - "The Ring Sessions"


Avi

----------


## Dan Krhla

A mix CD I made from tunes on Craig Robertson's free downloads pages:

Originals and Covers Great stuff, what a talented guy.

----------


## kyblue

"Catch Tomorrow" by Dale Ann Bradley.

It is great! The best ever from Dale Ann imo, and the best I've heard from anyone in a while.

Paula

----------


## fatt-dad

Peaceful World - the Rascals

----------


## Rick Schmidlin

The Loving Spoonful "Do You Believe In Magic",thier first album. Fun album for the morning.

----------


## James P



----------


## tango_grass

Jerry Garcia Band 
Shining Star(live)

----------


## caddy jim

Jefferson Airplane: Takes Off, Surrealistic Pillow, Volunteers
Moby Grape: 1st and WOW
Spirit:1st and Dr. Sardonicus
The Association:Greatest
Bob Dylan: John Wesley Harding and Nashville Skyline

I know...stuck in the sixties again! Oh well! Great thread
Thanks,  Jim

----------


## Dan Eaton

"Stomp" - Mike Compton & David Long - There's something new on each listening. #Wow, what inspiration i've gotten here !!!

This is a "must have" CD.

----------


## Peter Hackman

Asmussen+Grisman

----------


## mandocrucian

Ottopasuuna - *Ottopasuuna*
Garmarna - *Vengeance*
Annbjørg Lien - *Prisme*
Annbjørg Lien - *Baba Yaga*
Maria Kalaniemi/Marianne Maans/Olli Varis - *I Ramunders Fotspår*
Kathryn Tickell - *Debateable Lands*

----------


## harleymando

nitty gritty dirt band.acoustic and chip taylor and carrie rodriguez lets leave this town.and american roots songbook americana

----------


## manicmando

Bill Monroe "Master Of Bluegrass"

----------


## MandoSquirrel

Howard Frye, Gypsy Mandolin. Arrived today, going through about the 4th time in a row. Always loved his playing! One of the greats of the past.

----------


## Paul Kotapish

Hey Niles,

Probably not that much of a coincidence, but Kathryn Tickell's _Debatable Lands_ is what's in my CD play right now, too. I played it for the folks in Euphonia on our way home from a gig the other evening and they were all blown away. 

She's a wonderful piper and fiddler, and she always has spectacular bands. Probably my favorite combo was the trio she had in Shetland the year we met there (and on _Common Ground_) with bassist Danny Thompson and guitarist Chris Newman.

I always thought that mandolin or mandola would be grand with the Northumbrian small pipes--and a chance to get really fluent in F and Bb--but I've never had a chance to explore it much. The piper I play with has a set, but sticks mostly to Irish, French, and Gallician pipes these days. 

(Sorry for the digression.)

----------


## mandocrucian

> Kathryn Tickell's _Debatable Lands_ is what's in my CD player right now, too.


_Great_ album, one that has the magic vibe. 

I really like Northumbrian pipes. I should dig out Billy Pigg: *The Border Minstrel* and slap it in the changer. One of my favorite bands from back in the 70's was *The High Level Ranters*. Learned a lot of tunes from those four Trailer LPs by the classic lineup (Tom Gilfellon/Alistair Anderson/Colin Ross/Johnny Handle). (Have you heard those before? - long out of print and each probably only sold a few thousand copies) One of the few upbeat "happy" type bands that I really loved. (Even got an English concertina as a result)

<span style='font-size:8pt;line-height:100%'>working out in the yard today:
Ale Möller - *The Horse and the Crane*
Ale Möller & Aly Bain - *Fully Rigged*
Maria Kalaniemi - *Maria Kalaniemi*
Maria Kalaniemi & Sven Ahlback - *Airbow*
various Finnish bands - *Arctic Paradise 2007* (promotional sampler)

In the car:
2 cds of compiled concert flute tracks by: 
Traffic, King Crimson, Van Morrison, John Renbourn, Chick Corea & Return To Forever, Jethro Tull, Rahsaan Roland Kirk, Herbie Mann, Chico Hamilton Quintet (Charles Lloyd on flute), Eric Dolphy, Jukka Tolonen, Back Door, Marshall Tucker Band, Nick Drake, Johnny Winter (Jeremy Steig on flute and Winter on mandolin - _"Too Much Seconal"_)</span>

NH

----------


## Paul Kotapish

> One of my favorite bands from back in the 70's was *The High Level Ranters*. Learned a lot of tunes from those four Trailer LPs by the classic lineup (Tom Gilfellon/Alistair Anderson/Colin Ross/Johnny Handle). (Have you heard those before? - long out of print and each probably only sold a few thousand copies)


Yep, I have a couple of those HLR Trailer LPs--waitng patiently in the basement for me to transfer them to the digital realm so that they can be enjoyed again more regularly. Great stuff. I got those records back in the days when if you wanted to hear anything from Europe, Ireland, or the U.K., you sent off a check and waited for a few months and prayed that they would arrive in playable condition.

----------


## mandocrucian

Groupa - *15 Years*
Groupa - *Lavalek*

----------


## Hondo

Rudy Cipolla: Portrait of an American Original. Great cd!

----------


## mandopete

*The Dappled Grays* - Doin' My Job

----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

Mstislav Rostropovich: Bach Cello Suites. (In Memoriam)  


Would love to hear someone tackle these on the mandocello. Mike Marshall, you out there?  

Daniel

----------


## pathfinder

I'm rotating three new CDs that arrived in today's mail. #A trio from Texas, doing old Beatle songs (bluegrass style) on an upright bass, a six-string guitar and a mando. #There's no flies landing on these guys! #Great instrumentals and vocal harmonies. #They're called 'beatlegras'.

----------


## mandocrucian

In the yard:
Bäsk - *Bäsk* (Sweden)
Groupa - *Lavalek* (Sweden)
Malicorne - *Le Bestiaire* (France)
Malicorne - *Almanach*

in the car:
Rockin Mix disc #2: ZZ Top, AC/DC, SRV, Bob Seger System, Spirit, Chris Isaak, Fleetwood Mac (Peter Green), Creedence, Quicksilver Messenger Service, Rory Gallagher

<span style='font-size:8pt;line-height:100%'>May 2:
Frankie Miller - *The Best of Frankie Miller*
Wishbone Ash - *Pilgrimage*
Jefferson Airplane - *Journey: The Best of The Jefferson Airplane*
Steve Miller - *The Best of... 1968-1973*</span>

----------


## entau

&lt;b&gt;Steve Reich&lt;/b&gt; &lt;i&gt;Triple Quartet&lt;/i&gt; ( tokyo marimba/vermont counterpoint would be a good mando ensemble piece)
&lt;b&gt;Robert Fripp&lt;/b&gt; &lt;i&gt;Let the Power Fall&lt;/i&gt; (some simple sturctures will give rise to greater more complex structures)
&lt;b&gt;Mike Oldfield&lt;/b&gt; &lt;i&gt;Ommadawn&lt;/i&gt; ( the only one with actual mandolin in it)
&lt;b&gt;Jorma Kaukonen&lt;/b&gt; &lt;i&gt;QUAH&lt;/i&gt; (one of the best albums ever)
&lt;b&gt;Bad Religion &lt;/b&gt; &lt;i&gt;The Empire Stirkes First&lt;/i&gt; ( my son turned me on to them - I like it)
&lt;b&gt;Jimi Hendrix&lt;/b&gt; &lt;i&gt;Axis Bold as Love&lt;/i&gt; ( been in the cd player a few months)

----------


## JEStanek

Uncle Earl - Waterloo Tennessee
Ruthie Foster - The Phenomenal Ruthie Foster
Swingle Singers - Jazz Sebastian Bach, Vol. 1 (this is really cool stuff I have on vinyl from my parents stacks recently purchased on CD)

Jamie

----------


## Steve Cantrell

Riley Baugus-Long Steel Rail
Tony Williamson-All for Naught
Skip Gorman-Mandolin in the Cow Camp

----------


## Peter Hackman

Roy Harris: COncerto for Violin and Orchestra+Symphony No. 5
Hamilton de Holanda: Brasilianos

On top of #the CD player I seem to always keep
Grisman: Dawgnation
Marshall: Wine Country
Phillips: TImeframe
three of the really great #"new acoustic" CD's

----------


## DryBones

What's a CD Player and how do I hook my iPod up to this thing?

----------


## Avi Ziv

Matt Flinner - Walking on The Moon
Tuck and Patti - talk about Tears of Joy
James Kelly & Zan McLeod - The Ring Sessions
Tommy Peoples - A Quiet Glen
Andy Irvine and Paul Brady 

Avi

----------


## Ken Sager

The Buckle Busters latest live recording (May 6, 2007)
A Bell Choir I recorded and need to master... (from May 5, 2007)
My new CD _Here_ that is being duplicated at Oasis as I type this... look for more info soon...

KS

----------


## mandolooter

Asylum Street Spankers - Spanker Madness
Bad Livers - Blood and Mood
Ozomatli - Street Signs
Ween - White Pepper
Yeska - Skafrocubanjazz

----------


## Mandomax

Rob Ickes-Big Time

----------


## AlanN

Chet Baker Sings
Rubber Soul

----------


## Mike Crater

Pistol Packin' Mamma by the Good Ole Boys

----------


## tree

Burgers, by Hot Tuna. #Dang, I had forgotten how good this is. #Water Song, in open G. #Jorma's freaking tone. Jack Casady's bass playing. #Wooohooo!

----------


## Jonathan Peck

I've got The Young Mando Monsters cranked way up

----------


## Dan Cole

Butch Waller's "Golden Gate Promenade"

----------


## mandocrucian

12 Girls Band - *Shanghai*

----------


## Fliss

Meat Loaf, Bat Out Of Hell 3: The Monster is Loose

Fliss

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

> 12 Girls Band - *Shanghai*


My wife bought one of their CD's, and I was really taken by their cover of Coldplay's _Clock_.

----------


## B. T. Walker

Jethro Burns and Tiny Moore -- "Back to Back". It thought I'd lost this set of CDs, but was doing some cleaning today and found it behind the sofa. Boy howdy, those cats could play!

----------


## Steve G

Kenny Baker Plays Bill Monroe
Del McCoury 'The Family'

----------


## Skin it Back

Jamie Hartford / Part of Your History.

(Includes little known EmmyLou Harris, David Grisman, Vassar Clements, Norman Blake, Nanci Griffith, Ronnie McCoury, Sam Bush, Bela Fleck, Tim O'Brian, John Cowan...)

----------


## mandocrucian

(Peter Green's) Fleetwood Mac - *Live At The Boston Tea Party, Feb. 1970; Vol.2*

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

The Waterboys - _Fisherman's Blues, Part 2 (previously unreleased session tapes)_
Blood Oranges - _How Green is my Valley EP_
Mofro - _Country Ghetto_

Plus XM Radio - _X-Country_, _Air Musique_, _ Reggae Town_, & _XMU_

----------


## 250sc

John Reischman - North of the Border
Stephan Grapelli - some imported 2 cd collection

----------


## jim simpson

Will the wolf survive? - Los Lobos
Found it at the local thrift store for $2.00!

----------


## otterly2k

After this weekend's fabulous String Nation festival in (of all places) Camden NJ, I have Vasen's newest CD (Linnaeus Vasen) in my player... cued up to follow it: Tim O'Brien's Fiddler's Green and Brasilianos by the Hamilton de Holanda Quintet...

 :Cool:

----------


## Steve Scott

Les Paul and Mary Ford.

----------


## evanreilly

Some stuff from the Brown County Jamboree Park, recorded in 1966 & 1967. Hot pickin' from WSM & the boys.

----------


## mandocrucian

Chris Isaak - _"Best Of Chris Isaak"_ compilation/mix disc (according to NH)

The Blue Hawaiians - *Savage Night* (used for $3.49!)

Mr Fox - *Mr. Fox/The Gipsy*

Pink Floyd - *Wish You Were Here*

Chris Isaak - *Speak Of The Devil*

NH

----------


## Keith Erickson

Yes- Union

----------


## Peter Hackman

Tabula Rasa - Arvo Pärt

----------


## caddy jim

To celebrate the great man's b'day....
Bob Dylan...Modern Times; Nashville Skyline; John Wesley Harding.

Jim

----------


## Mikey G

Marty Stewart and his Fabulous Superlatives: Live at the Rhyman. With Uncle Josh Graves....it's sweet!

----------


## Enigmatic Recluse

Toots and the Maytals

PRESSURE GONNA DROP ON YOU!

----------


## Peter Hackman

Clifford Brown + Sonny Rollins: Complete Studio Recordings

----------


## djidaho

Reckless Kelly.
Mickey & the Motorcars.
Mark Knopfler & Emmylou Harris.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Cool -- another Reckless Kelly fan!

New in rotation after a recent impulse purchase:
The Cat Empire - _Two Shoes_
Gomez - _How We Operate_
Kaiser Chiefs - _Yours Truly, Angry Mob_

----------


## mandroid

Do LP's count? 
 Domino and Kirkatron - Rahsaan Roland Kirk
 Tea for One - Jethro Burns

----------


## Matt Hutchinson

Rogue's Gallery - Compilation of pirate songs & sea shanteys feat. Loudon Wainwright, Sting, Bono, Richard Thompson and various others. An odd but enjoyable collection!

----------


## AlanN

Do DVDs count? F&S Opry TV show, pretty cool. Watching Earl cradle that guitar is something...

----------


## JimRichter

Bill Monroe bootleg--Detroit 1966 (w/ Peter Rowan, James Monroe, Richard Greene, Lamar Grier)

Mike Cleveland--Let Er Go Boys

Yank Rachell and Sleepy John Estes

Jim

----------


## Narayan Kersak

Car CD PLayer = Led Zeppelin IV

Office CD Player = Pentangle, Clannad, and Sandy Denny Collections

----------


## PaulO

Jorma Kaukonen - Blue Country Heart.
Former Hot Tuna with jam up backing

Paul

----------


## mandolooter

Cecilio & Kapono - Elua
I've been on a non-mando music trend lately with the exception of that Wakefield jam that I stream when Im on the keyboard, thanks for putting that up Jim.

----------


## Buxton Bumpkin

rodrigo y gabriel
nickel creek
willie nelson

----------


## B. T. Walker

Joe Page -- Alaska Mando

Just came in a couple of days ago, and man am I impressed. #Except for one song (and it's a good 'un), the entire CD is original music. #Catchy, up-beat tunes that really get you moving. #Take the advice of the cafe home page and order a copy.

----------


## kyblue

Storefront Congregation

----------


## Neil Gladd

Last 4 discs in my CD / DVD player:

The Kinks - Greatest Hits
Sin City (DVD)
Rocky Horror Picture Show - Soundtrack
Carmen Miranda - The Original Brazilian Recordings

Next up:
Louis Armstrong Hot Fives and Hot Sevens

----------


## elmaestro

Last few were:

Hamilton de Holanda Quinteto - Brasilianos
Paul Galbraith - In Every Lake The Moon Shines Full
Bluegrass Mandolin Extravaganza
Jacob do Bandolim - Vols. 1 & 2
Guillermo Klein - Los Guachos, Una Nave
Ben Allison & Medicine Wheel - all of them!
El Michels Affair - Sounding Out The City

http://www.last.fm/user/shadow_5/

----------


## Bing Cullen

I can't possibly read all those pages, but I'd like to give a free plug to Karl Shifflett and Big Country. That group is so intrigueingly different to anyone else...with some nice tasteful mandolin as well. Before that it was Adam Steffey's Grateful. What a tone he gets..I can't believe it! Why can't I get that tone? Why can't I play those licks?

----------


## coletrickle

Might as well round out the Tone Poems trilogy as cited in volume I and II above with number III in my player right now. Man the "Trash Can Stomp" is a burner! 

Finishing up the deck:

Martin Taylor, Live Solo
Charles Mingus, Mingus Ah-Um
Chatham County Line, Route 23
Tony Monaco, Live at the 501

----------


## Peter Hackman

Miles Davis: Bitches Brew. But I don't think I will keep it.

Cifford Brown+Sonny Rollins: Complete Studio recordings

And after that I will have a dose of Messiaen: Quatuor por la fin du temps

----------


## mandocrucian

Garmarna - *Guds Spelemän*
Harv - *Must*
Hedningarna - *Kaksi*
Chateau Neuf - *Stolen Goods*
Frifot - *Summer Song*
Garmarna - *Vengeance*

----------


## mandocrucian

Recently on the playlist

Jethro Tull - *Heavy Horses*
Wilderness Road - *Wilderness Road* (midwest 70's rock)
Albion Band - *Rise Up Like The Sun*
The Proclaimers - *Sunshine On Leith*
Lena Willemark & Ale Möller - *Agram*
Garmarna - *Vengeance*

----------


## swiba

right now is Larry Sparks' "40" cd which is his masterpiece to date I think.

----------


## Enigmatic Recluse

Blind Willie McTell 1927-1934 THe Early Years

----------


## Keith Erickson

Rush- Snakes & Arrows

----------


## pettyman

Last 5 Cds played (all today)

- Nickel Creek &gt;&gt; Nickel Creek
- Ricky Skaggs &gt;&gt; Brand New Strings
- Blue Highway &gt;&gt; Marbletown
- Rowan & Rice &gt;&gt; Quartet
- Tim O'Brien &gt;&gt; Fiddler's Green

(Next on my mind is JD Crowe & New South &gt;&gt; Lefty's Old Guitar!

----------


## Domhnall

Home: The Chieftans

Car: Fairport Convention

----------


## Mental Floss

The greencards latest viridian(sp?) It is really good!

----------


## Eric F.

I'm painting the kitchen today and listening to "The Sweet Sunny North" by Henry Kaiser and David Lindley.

----------


## Bing Cullen

what is it about these sort of posts that is so popular? awful but intriguing. I guess if we knew that we'd know why people watch Big Brother and then ultimately the purpose of life.

Now its Tim O'brien Fiddler's Green, Karl Shiflett in Full colour and Kirk Suthpin (did I spell it right this time?)

----------


## Caleb

The Jayhawks -- Rainy Day Music

----------


## Paul Kotapish

> The Jayhawks -- Rainy Day Music


One of my all-time favorites. That's often in my CD player, too. Hope they come out with another one as good as that one soon.

----------


## Caleb

> Originally Posted by  (the slacker @ June 14 2007, 19:41)
> 
> The Jayhawks -- Rainy Day Music
> 
> 
> One of my all-time favorites. That's often in my CD player, too. Hope they come out with another one as good as that one soon.


If you haven't already, you should get Tim O'Reagan's solo CD (Jayhawks drummer). It's better than any Jayhawks CD, in my opinion. One of those records that just never gets old.

----------


## Landgrass

Been Grassin' and Newgrassin' it up lately to work on my improv chops:

Mountain Heart/Force of Nature
New Grass Revival/Barren County
Bluegrass 101/Live at Mackville, KY
Sam Bush/Glamour and Grits
Drew Emmitt/Across the Bridge

----------


## Brandon Flynn

Bela Fleck-Perpetual Motion
Guster-Keep it Together
The Greencards-Weather and Water
Hilary Hahn-Bach Concertos

----------


## Caleb

> Guster-Keep it Together


Their best one, by far.

----------


## seththedude

Jethro Burns- Puritan Sessions
String Cheese Incident- 6-19-2004
The Tea Merchants

----------


## otterly2k

Right now... Vasen - Linnaeus

----------


## Steve Cantrell

The Buckhannon Bros-Little River Stomp

----------


## Mike Bunting

TVZ-Live at the Old Quarter

----------


## EggerRidgeBoy

Horace Silver, "Songs for my Father"

----------


## Caleb

> TVZ-Live at the Old Quarter


Great album. The version of "Don't you take it too bad" is amazing on there. One of my favorite songs.

----------


## Arnt

> Garmarna - *Guds Spelemän*
> Harv - *Must*
> Hedningarna - *Kaksi*
> Chateau Neuf - *Stolen Goods*
> Frifot - *Summer Song*
> Garmarna - *Vengeance*


That's a pretty strong strong Scandinavian diet!  
Some more prominent names on the #modern Norwegian folk music scene that might interest you are Anbjørg Lien, Majorstuen, Gåte, Valkyrien Allstars, Kvarts, Tindra, Dvergmål, Utla and local hero Andreas Aase.
I listen to Chirs Thile and Tony Rice like most people here!

----------


## Keith Erickson

the Del McCoury Band- the company we keep

----------


## AlanN

Larry Sparks Silver Reflections

Good, solid grass from a master, mando chores handled by David Harvey and Randy Jones.

And I got a usb turntable for Father's Day, so this thread is gonna get silly wif some o my LPs from da past

----------


## JimRichter

bootleg John Mayer

Compton/Long house concert

Van Morrison: New York Sessions '67

----------


## DryBones

Cherryholmes II, Doyle Lawson & QS-More behind the Picture,Peter Rowan & Tony Rice-Quartet. Good Fathers Day for me as well.

----------


## powercat

The new Dave Grisman Bluegrass eXperience CD

----------


## mandocrucian

In the last couple of days....

*Man:* Be Good To Yourself At Least Once A Day
*Man:* Rhinos, Winos & Lunatics
*The Neutrons:* Black Hole Star
*Deke Leonard:* Kamikazee
*The Byrds:* Live At The Fillmore, Feb.1969
*Jethro Tull:* Heavy Horses
*Jethro Tull:* Thick As A Brick
*The Doors:* The Doors (first album)
*Brian Eno:* Another Green World

NH

----------


## CharlieKnuth

Celtic Fiddle Festival - Encore

----------


## sully542

now - American Beauty - grateful dead
was - Garcia/Grissman

----------


## Keith Erickson

Joel Francisco Perri- Mandolins from Italy

----------


## James P

The Sound of Summer Running

Great morning music. #
Welcome to Summer everyone!

----------


## mandocrucian

Bob Seger & The Silver Bullet Band: Against The Wind
Bob Seger & The Silver Bullet Band: Night Moves
Quicksilver Messenger Service: Sons of Mercury (2-CD compilation)
Man: Rhinos, Winos & Lunatics
Bob Seger & The Silver Bullet Band: Stranger In Town
Bob Seger & The Silver Bullet Band: Seven
Jethro Tull: Songs From The Wood

----------


## mandolee

Some things in my mp3 player:
Thile: How to Grow...
Railroad Earth: Live-Stone Pony
Garcia, Grisman, & Rice: Pizza Tapes
White Stripes: Icky Thump
LCD Soundsystem: The song All My Friends from the album Sound of Silver
Bill Monroe 4 CD comp.
Old Crow Medicine Show: Big Iron World
Paul McCartney: Memory Almost Full
Instant Karma
The Chieftains-Celtic Wedding and Water from the Well

----------


## CharlieKnuth

Cream - Those Were the Days

If they only had employed a mandolin player, this band could have been one of the great ones.

----------


## cooper4205

i just got the "Sauceman Brothers on WCYB" and the Lilly Bros. & Don Stover "Bluegrass at the Roots: 1961". There's some powerful mandolin playing on those albums by Joe Stuart, JP Sauceman and Everett Lilly

----------


## Buxton Bumpkin

Tellulive '76&'78 live festival recording
Slow Turning - John Hiatt
REM -greatest hits (getting 'Loosing My Religion' down!!)

----------


## MandoSquirrel

Today, at home:
Martin, Bogan & Armstrong/That Old Gang Of Mine
Andy Statman Flatbush Waltz
David Peters Art In America
Andy Statman East Flatbush Waltz.

In my car: 
Get Together The Essential Youngbloods. prior to that, 
Yank Rachell's Tennessee Jug Busters Mandolin Blues
preceded by Dave Apollon The Man With The Mandolin

----------


## 12 fret

Ceol More- Tony McManus Yikes!!

----------


## mandolooter

nothing...but I just got a ipod!

----------


## Mike Bunting

And 10 days later it's TVZ and Rear View Mirror. Haven't listened to Townes in a while and need to reload. Just finished John Kruth's "To Live's to Fly", a biography of TVZ..great stuff.

----------


## mandopickin4Him

I Listen to Wayne Benson's Instrumental.

----------


## bluegrassjack2

Wildwood Valley Boys, "I'm a Believer".

----------


## Milan Christi

Ken Sager's new release - "Here" - a really nice self-produced piece of work.
He's a fellow Cafe member and deserves a good listen (or two).

----------


## Mike Bunting

Mike Scott's "Blue Moon of Kentucky"

----------


## mandocrucian

*Family* - Bandstand
*Family* - Anyway
*Man* - 2 Oz of Plastic (with a hole in the middle)
*Annbjørg Lien* - Prisme
*Aly Bain & Ale Möller* - Fully Rigged

----------


## Wilson

The Album "Train Home" by Chris Smither with David Goodrich on mandolin. I have become a fan of Smither.

----------


## good_ol_al_61

Nothin' Fancy - Seven

----------


## Keith Erickson

Rush- Feedback

----------


## Calvin

My Xbox 360.

----------


## Mike Bunting

Hummel-Mandolin Concerto in G Major, S28-Alison Stephens mandolin. Three other Hummel works performed by the London Mozart Players, but I bought it for the mando.

----------


## Peter Hackman

Gerry Mullligan Complete Sextet Recordings

----------


## Dave Schimming

Carolina Chocolate Drops - "dona got a ramblin' mind"

Bluesy, oldtime fiddle & frailing music.

----------


## Caleb

Pete Yorn - Day I Forgot


Love this CD!!!

----------


## mighty mandomouse

hey, very interesting to see what folks are listening to. this is my first post, couldn't resist putting my $.02 worth

Carolina Chocolate Drops - Colored Aristocracy
Yank Rachelle - the blue goose album
The McCoy Bros. - Complete Recorded Works 1934 - 1944
Mississippi Sheiks - Stop and Listen
Chris Whitley - Living w/the Law

----------


## woodwizard

Hey everyone... this is my 1st post as well. I'd like to share this if I may. Monday a vendor (an older gentleman) came into work to visit me and noticed I had a picture of my new Gibson Goldrush on my bullentin board. So he asked if I played Bluegrass to which I replied yes do you? He said no but his big brother did. So I asked who did he play with not expecting the answer I got. He said ... Flatt & Scruggs from 1960 to 1964. We went to lunch and I got to listen to some awesome stories. He also gave me a copy of the 1962 Flat & Scruggs Carnegie Hall live show. I still have that in my CD player. His brothers name was Billy Powers ...played the guitar and Lester called him the singing bus driver because he drove their tour bus. It's a great CD.

----------


## jferg9

Little Big Town.............awesome band.

----------


## Caleb

> Hey everyone... this is my 1st post as well. I'd like to share this if I may. Monday a vendor (an older gentleman) came into work to visit me and noticed I had a picture of my new Gibson Goldrush on my bullentin board. So he asked if I played Bluegrass to which I replied yes do you? He said no but his big brother did. So I asked who did he play with not expecting the answer I got. He said ... Flatt & Scruggs from 1960 to 1964. We went to lunch and I got to listen to some awesome stories. He also gave me a copy of the 1962 Flat & Scruggs Carnegie Hall live show. I still have that in my CD player. His brothers name was Billy Powers ...played the guitar and Lester called him the singing bus driver because he drove their tour bus. It's a great CD.


That's a cool story.

----------


## MASadict

The current rotation includes:

Andy Leftwich - Ride
Ricky Skaggs - Brand New Strings
Mark O'Connor - 30 year Retrospective
Sam Bush - Glamour and Grits
Doerfel Family Band - Big Pine

----------


## JimRichter

Homer and Jethro: Playin' it Straight
John Reischman: North of the Border
Norman Blake & Peter Ostroushko: Meeting on Southern Soil
Johnny Young and Friends

Jim

----------


## Steve Cantrell

Jim, that Meeting on Southern Soil is one of my all-time favorites. I'd take a punch to hear Compton do something like this with Norman.

----------


## John_Bennett

At the house: Rascal Flatts, #"Me and My Gang"

In the Jeep: Little Feet, #"Waiting on Columbus" #

----------


## sean parker

in the car:

neko case  the tigers have spoken

john abercrombie  arcade

----------


## stevenmando

Linda Ronstadt and Ann Savoy ( Adieu False Heart)great music.

----------


## Caleb

> neko case # #the tigers have spoken


Great album. That one's been getting some time in my player as well of late. That woman is a fountain of soul.

----------


## jmhyer

A strange mix, but here's what I've got in right now:

1. Tony Rice - the Bluegrass Guitar album
2. AKUS - Lonely Runs Both Ways
3. James Taylor - October Road
4. Hootie and the Blowfish - the first album (the title escapes me right now)
5. Casting Crowns - the first album (again, the title escapes me)
6. The Hot Buttered Rum String Band - In These Parts

----------


## swampy

Ricky Skaggs and Tony Rice - Duets
Bluegrass Reunion
Dawg - Early Years
The Music of Bill Monroe - Disc 3
The Benders - II
M Ward - Post War

----------


## Calvin

Lord I have so much stuff stored on my Xbox 360 hard drive it ain't even funny.

----------


## Eric F.

Sam Mangwana - Galo Negro
Papa Noel and Papi Oviedo - Bana Congo
Rajery - Fanamby
Bob Marley and the Wailers - Exodus 
Jehro - self-titled
The Essential Johnny Cash

----------


## fatt-dad

St. Germaine - Soul Salsa Soul

f-d

----------


## Peter Hackman

Rollins-Brown-Roach complete studio recordings
Todd Phillips, Timeframe
Debussy and Ravel, String Quartets

----------


## Dave Schimming

Chicago Transit Authority today

----------


## Doug Hoople

Hamilton De Holanda's 'Intimo'

That's it. It's got my undivided attention for now. 

Doug Hoople
Berkeley, CA

----------


## ruraltradpunk

Swinging on a Gate With an Irish Mandolin - John Colfer
Picked this CD up on a visit to Clareen Banjos. John lives locally, in Kinvara I think.

Also listening alot to a mix CD I made of trad tunes I want to learn, have it on auto repeat in my jeep's CD player so that the melodies will embed in my mind!

----------


## Caleb

> Debussy and Ravel, String Quartets


I'd be intersted in hearing more about this one. How old is it, and is it still in print? I really enjoy DeBussy, but have never heard it on strings; only on piano.

----------


## Keith Erickson

I just can't break away from Rush since Snakes and Arrows came out...

....so I am listening to Rush- Different Stages-* Live

To be specific....

...I'm listening to disk #3 off this set. Live at Hammersmith Odeon, London- February 20, 1978 from the "A Farewell to Kings" Tour.

----------


## blawson

Bach: The Cello Suites (Yo-yo Ma)
Roots & Branches (Danny Knicely)
Shaken By A Low Sound (Crooked Still)
Short Trip Home (Bell, Meyer, Bush, Marshall)
East Flatbush Blues (Statman)
Anthology: Bill Monroe

OK -- so the last one is 2 CDs, so I have to do some swapping.

----------


## mandocrucian

Jethro Tull - *Minstrel In The Gallery*
Jethro Tull - *WarChild*
Jethro Tull - *Too Old To Rock'N'Roll, Too Young To Die*

----------


## mrmando

> Linda Ronstadt and Ann Savoy ( Adieu False Heart)great music.


I'll second that, although it's not in the player at the moment.

Casey Driessen - 3D
Old Blind Dogs - the new one
Athena Tergis - the new one
Peter Case - Thank You St. Jude
Eva Holbrook - The Very Last Dream
Otis Taylor - Below the Fold 
Pete Seeger - Abiyoyo (I'm raisin' my boy on this)

----------


## mandolooter

John Reischman - North of the Border

next up

Billy Cobham - Spectrum (with Tommy Bolin playin guitar)

----------


## Caleb

Baldassari's music of O'Carolan

----------


## KNP String Band Mando

Phish - NYE 1995
Hot Rize - So Long of a Journey
Talking Heads - Stop Making Sense
Mike Compton & David Long - Stomp
King Wilkie - Broke

Actually they are all on my iPod, but those have been the last five.

----------


## hangblague

Del McCoury & Dixie Pals High on a Mountain

----------


## royboy

iris dement lifeline

----------


## John Hill

Rush - Snakes & Arrows...well, there _is_ some mandolin family content.

----------


## JEStanek

Not much mando content. I recently got Queen Sheer Heart Attack and Rick "I love Short Songs" Wakeman's Journey to the Centre of the Earth CDs. I had the tapes from my older brother back in the early 80s. It was fun to reconnect with them.

I do however have the Wonderbeans "Beansprouts" featuring our own Jim Garber on the way (mando content!).

Jamie

----------


## Nelson Peddycoart

The Music of Bill Monroe 1936-1994, Disc 1
The Music of Bill Monroe 1936-1994, Disc 2
The Music of Bill Monroe 1936-1994, Disc 3
The Music of Bill Monroe 1936-1994, Disc 4
The Essential Bill Monroe
I Saw The Light

----------


## Brad Weiss

Don Stiernberg- Home Cookin'
Danilo Brito - Perambulando
Rich Del Grosso- Get your Nose out of My Bidnez!
Hot Club Sandwich- Green Room 
Greatest Hits Joao Gilberto
Dudu Maia

(almost all symposium related  )

----------


## mdlorenz

Clay Jones - Mountain Tradition.

----------


## Laura Leder

Mando Lore - Andrew Collins & Brian Taheny
The Soundtrack - Creaking Tree String Quartet
Pigtown Fling - Foggy Hogtown Boys
Too Old to Rock n' Roll, Too Young to Die - Jethro Tull
Couch Sessions - Tripping Lily
Occupational Hazards - Growling Old Men
An American Tradition - Various Artists

Laura

----------


## Keith Erickson

Iron Horse- Black & Bluegreass-A Tribute to Ozzy Osbourne

----------


## ALog

First post but here goes...1. Tennessee Dreams-Doyle Lawson
2. Swing Low Sweet Mandolin-Jethro Burns 3. Michael Cleveland % Flamekeeper

----------


## sgarrity

Just got Mando Lore by Andrew Collins and Brian Taheny.  Very good pickin!!

----------


## Peter Hackman

Janacek: Sinfonietta, 
Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat
Bix Beiderbecke: In A Mist; with group plus four solo piano pieces
(3 of them played by Jess Stacy).

----------


## Keith Wallen

I got to see the Stringdusters at the Columbus Ohio MACC festival 2 weeks ago and have had thier cd in my player every since. It's also a great one to jam with.

----------


## AlanN

Lost&Found live, 1999
Chesapeake, Pier Pressure

----------


## Scotti Adams

..Im also listening to Chesapeake...cool band.

----------


## mandocrucian

Jethro Tull - _Too Old To Rock'N'Roll, Too Young To Die_
Jethro Tull - _Thick As A Brick_

----------


## EggerRidgeBoy

"John Dee Holeman & The Waifs Band" (Australian folk/rock group with 78-year old North Carolina bluesman)

"Sidewalk Saints: Roots Gospel Guitar", Ben Bowen King (modern versions of prewar slide guitar gospel music)

"From Mali to America", Bob Carlin & Cheik Hamala Diabate
(duets featuring banjo and West African ngoni)

"Stomp", Mike Compton & David Long

"Now", The Boulder Acoustic Society

----------


## Steve Hinde

Dwight McCall  Never Say Never Again
Doyle Lawson and Quicksilver  More Behind The Picture Than The Wall
Darrell Webb   Behind The Scenes
Blue Highway   Lonesome Pine
JD Crowe     Lefty's Old Guitar
The Chapmans   Simple Man

Playing over and over in my shop and my head. That banjo is really loud.

Steve

----------


## 8strings

Lens Cleaner

----------


## Rik

Thile & Marshall - Live Duets
Denny Bartley - Last Night's Fun
Dolly Parton - The Grass Is Blue
The Helsinki Mandoliners - Helsinki Mandoliners 1
Various Artists - Bringing It All Back Home

----------


## AlanN

L&F First Time Around
L&F - live at Bass Mtn. 1981 - they do a NRPS tune, my my.

Thanks to a Cafe member for the recording...

----------


## MandoSquirrel

> Lens Cleaner


That one goes into frequent rotation in mine, as well!

----------


## 8STRINGR

Larry Stephenson "Clinch Mountain Mystery"

----------


## 250sc

John Reichman, North of the Border

----------


## entau

I have a large mix of everything with a lot of mando playing off a computer in my living room -
I just set it to random so you get bach after hendrix and gillian after little feat ect ect

a Homer and Jethro tune came on - and my 11 year old - who lists Dead Kennedy's, Ramones and the Clash as his favorites said -
"hey this is pretty good - I like the mandolin player"

so there you have it -
the music of Jethro Burns knows no boundries.

----------


## siren_20

"The Score" by The Fugees.
Lots of Jon Brion bootlegs.
"Joe's Garage" by Frank Zappa.

Absolutely no mandolin content.

----------


## John Uhrig

The Ladder  Yes
The Freewheelin' Bob Dylan
Nouveau Flamenco  Ottmar Liebert

Listen to about everything except rap and opera

----------


## Sarge

here's the pile of cds i just pulled out of my car today:

Bad Religion - Process of Belief
Tone Poets
Django Reinhardt - Djangology
Less than Jake - Hello Rockview
ACDC - Black in Black
Sublime - Sublime
Tone Poems
Beastie Boys - License to Ill

hehe, not much mando there :Smile:

----------


## sgarrity

Mike Scott, Blue Moon of Kentucky, A Tribute to Bill Monroe
It's a all instrumental album with Mike Compton holding down the mando spot. Highly recommended!!

----------


## MandoBen

Andy Statman's East Flatbush Blues. 
Some of Andy's advice at the symposium was, "Above all, be fearless... and don't let 'taste' be a cage holding you back." 
This cd is so inspirational for me, of my 3 mandolins I only play my 1923 snakehead anymore because of Andy's soulfull sound. I really think my playing has improved tenfold so from now on... "Fearless and tasteless" forever!

----------


## entau

Sarge - my kids turned me on to bad religion - 
one of the best "punk" (not sure if that is quite the genre) bands I've heard - 
I bet some of thier stuff would go over well in a gillian welch /hippie folk style.

----------


## TigerMal

1. Sam Bush "Laps in Seven"
2. Ricky Skaggs Instrumentals
3. Marty Stuart "Live at the Ryman"
4. Moody Bluegrass
5. An American Tradition (compilation from Cool Mandolin Company)
6. Torch & Fire

TigerMal

----------


## Peter Hackman

O Messiaen: Turangalila

----------


## Peter

Music from Big Pink - The Band
Liege and Lief - Fairport Convention
Wrecking Ball - Emmylou Harris
Alison Krauss & Union Station
Brothers in Arms - Dire Straits

Also regularly listen to Hayseed Dixie, Byrds (I know I'm living in the past), White Mansions.

----------


## Karen

A Joe Cocker "Best of" All the hits that take you back to the day and my husband's favorite: Randy Newman's "You Can Leave Your Hat On"

----------


## Hairball

Darell Webb

----------


## Steve Cantrell

Bruce Molsky-Lost Boy
Gillian Welch-6/26/2006
Norman, Nancy and Tut-Shacktown Road
Abigail Washburn-Sparrow Quartet EP

----------


## delsbrother

Bob Brozman Orchestra - Lumiere

I wish I could play like him. Or him. Or him. Or especially _him._

----------


## JEStanek

Wonderbeans - Beansprouts
The Lowlands - Bark & Twine

Jamie

----------


## mando83

Right now in my CD player is, Tony Bennett's newest Duet CD. Pretty good stuff... I know it's not bluegrass... but I still like it... and it's some good stuff to play along with in order to get some new skills in my playing.

----------


## chip

The Greencards-Viridian
Liberty Bluegrass Boys-Hills of Home
J.D.Crowe & The New South-Lefty's Old Guitar
Dan Tyminski-Carry Me Across the Mountain
Kenny & Amanda Smith-Tell Someone
Blue Moon Rising-On the Rise

----------


## AlanN

Allmans - Eat A Peach
Roger Williams - dobro
Bibey - Blue Room

----------


## Mandomax

Ray Legere-Bluegrass in the Backwoods
I wish I could play mando like Ray (or fiddle, or guitar, for that matter)

----------


## CharlieKnuth

Alasdair Fraser & Natalie Haas - In the Moment

The weaving of the fiddle and guitar by these two is just gorgeous.

----------


## ALog

Posted in August...2 months later here's what's in er now....Charlie Sizemore, Good News...Nuthin Fancy, 7....Matchbox 20, Exile on Mainstream

----------


## sockmonkey

Occupational Hazards - by the GROWLING OLD MEN: JOHN LOWELL & BEN WINSHIP

----------


## Brandon Flynn

Wilco-Yankee Foxtrot Hotel, Gillian Welch-Revival, Ray LaMontagne-Trouble, Crooked Still-Shaken by a Low Sound

----------


## drewasbill

Chris Thile - How To Grow
Mark Knopfler - Kill To Get Crimson
Frank Solivan II - Selfish Tears
Mike Compton & David Grier - Climbing the Walls
The Little Grasscals - Nashville's Superpickers

----------


## Roydw3

Rich DelGrosso blues cd

----------


## CRowe1118

Carbon Leaf: Ether-Electrified Porch Music
Queen: Stone Cold Classics
Sam Bush: Laps in Seven
John Cowan Band: New Tattoo
Roscoe Morgan: Mandohead
The Kruger Brothers: Choices

Thanks for asking

----------


## Steve Cantrell

Norman and Nancy, Mariah Coffee Shop, MI, 1978- A set as good, if not better than "Live at McCabe's"
Before the Blues, Vol. 3-Early American Stringband stuff--just great
The Earl Brothers-Whiskey, Women and Death--One of the best bluegrass recordings I've heard in a long time.
Mike Compton and David Long-12/3/2004-Alberta Street Public House, OR-a new recording bouncing around--good quality and good picking as usual.

----------


## JeffD

I just got a new CD player! I am right now listening to Alison Stephens new CD of Raffaele Calace Mandolin Concertos 1 & 2.

----------


## Peter Hackman

Marshall-Anger: Woodshop and the one with Väsen.
Oregon's Moscow.
Bitches Brew
Garbarek+Towner: Dis

----------


## finhlaven

Norman Blake, The Fields of November
Jay Ungar & Molly Mason, The Lover's Waltz

----------


## SMHibbs

LAGQ: Brazil
Grisman, Brozman, Auldridge: Tone Poems III (Resonator instruments)
Jeremiah McLane: Freetown
Hot Club Sandwich: Green Room (Django-style jazz)
Jamie Laval & Ashley Broder: Zephyr in the Confetti Factory

You gotta get Zephyr if you think you've heard all the great licks there are. Their musicianship and sense of ensemble are remarkable. And listen to the tone of Ashley's mandolin! That's what I want! Can't be sure, but I think it's one of the F-style Gibsons. There's no clear image of the headstock.

----------


## Rick Cadger

"The Indispensible Django Reinhardt" - Django
"Real Gone" - Tom Waits

----------


## Keith Erickson

Frank Corrales- Border Spice

----------


## Eric F.

Jesse Mae Hemphill - Get Right Blues
Sara Valenzuela - Lado Este
Don Stiernberg - Unseasonably Cool
St. George's Canzona - Medieval Songs and Dances

----------


## bgjunkie

G2 Bluegrass Band - "Where The Tall Grass Grows"

----------


## ruraltradpunk

"Cathal Hayden" by, not surprisingly, Cathal Hayden - great fiddle and tenor banjo content and great tunes..

Jill

----------


## pettyman

Blue Highway - Wondrous Love
Transatlantic Sessions 1 & 2
Buffalo Smoke - Smoke Signals
NGDB - Welcome to Woody Creek
Tim O'Brien - Fiddler's Green

----------


## Mike Herlihy

What what are your Top 25 played on you iPod?

----------


## Paul P.

1.Mike Comton and David Long-Stomp
2.Art Stamper-Goodbye Girls,I'm Going To Boston
3.Trio Of Doom
4.The Derek Trucks Band-Songlines
5.Big Star-#1 Record
6.The Bryds-5th Dimension
7.Joni Mitchell-Mingus
8.Petra Haden-Petra Haden Sings "The Who Sell Out"
9.Juliana Hatfield and Frank Smith-Sittin' In A Tree
10.John Hartford-Wild hog In The Red Brush

Great topic...It's been years since I've posted. Just picked the mandolin back up after a long period of musical self doubt and frustration.

----------


## Mike Bunting

High, Wide and Lonesome-David Olney
Monroesque-Skip Gorman
Perfect Strangers-Perfect Strangers
Bill Monroe-1970-79

----------


## seththedude

I've recently listened to:
Matt Flinner- The View from Here
Blue Turtle Seduction- High Sierra '05?
Ween- Quebec
Wes Montgomery-

----------


## Rick Banuelos

Jeffrey Foucault - Ghost Repeater

----------


## Patrick Sylvest

Three Ring Circle

Grasstowne

----------


## CoMando

In my changer right now...

Compton and Long - Stomp
Del McCoury Band and Steve Earle - The Mountain
The Pizza Tapes 
Jason Bailey - Southwood

----------


## bluegrassjack2

Wildwood Valley Boys - I'm a Believer
Longview - Lessons in Stone

----------


## Caleb

Golden Smog -- Blood on the Slacks

----------


## chirorehab

Iron Maiden - Live After Death

----------


## travers chandler

1. "Bluegrass" Red Allen and Frank Wakefield
2. "The Fiddler" Charlie Moore and The Dixie Partners
3. "Appalachian memories" The BLuegrass Brothers
4. Buzz Busby
5. Mix CD with Earl Taylor and Walter Hensley and The Dukes of BLuegrass
6. Jimmy Martin Bear Family # 5
7. "Where the tall Grass Grows" G2

The last one is a departure from my normal mouldy fig listening but i love these guys and i am trying to ge tthem to the states next year!!!

----------


## TigerMal

Sam Bush "Laps in Seven"
Justin Moses "Dusty Roads"
An American Tradition (coolmandolin.com)
Ricky Skaggs "Instrumentals"
Beatles "One"
The Essential Willie Nelson

----------


## f5loar

Should we be changing this to "what's in your ipod player right now?" thread? Anyway in my CD car player the new
Bluegrass Sessions by Merle Haggard. Since bluegrass bands have been doing Merle's songs for decades it's about time ole Merle did one himself. Overall a good recording with steller pickers on it. Marty Stuart handles all the mandolin work but nothing really stands out for his few breaks.

----------


## AlanN

In car: Darol Anger Fiddlistics, Wild and Blue Too Blue To Cry, Tony Rice Church Street Blues, Grisman Home Is Where The Heart Is, Monroe Bus Tape 1966, Buck White More Pretty Girls Than One 

and why is it always "on Mandolin duties" or "Mandolin chores handled by..."? I never hear "Guitar chores" or "fiddle chores". Is it because you gotta work hard(er) to pick mandolin? I certainly find it hard to do well.

- (signed) a Mandolin Day Laborer

----------


## JEStanek

Today...
Siouxsie Sioux - Mantaray (Halloween is coming!)
Robert Plant and Allison Kraus - Raising Sand (I really dig it - their voices work well together)

Jamie

----------


## Keith Erickson

Bluegrass Lullabies

----------


## Gutbucket

Aubrey Haynie- "Doin' my Time". #Lots of great fiddlin, and mandolin pickin by Mike Compton.

----------


## ElJefe

In the truck, Larry Sparks- "40"

At work, Tone Poets

----------


## brose

1. Joni Mitchell's new cd "Shine"

brose

"I went to Staten Island, Sharon, just to buy myself a mandolin..." Song for Sharon, JM

----------


## sumibuilt

John Prine-Anthology

----------


## sean parker

norman blake - the fields of november
the best of the mississippi sheiks
yank rachell - mandolin blues
john parrot & don stiernberg - the swing sessions
tone poems iii

----------


## Tosh Marshall

Don Stiernberg - About Time, Ricky Skaggs - Instrumentals, Sam Bush - Laps In Seven, Michael Brecker - Tales From The Hudson, Gentle Giant - Octopus, Freddie & The Dreamers - Best Of, Garcia Grisman & Rice - Pizza Tapes, Santana - 3rd Album, Beatles - White Album, Davy Graham - Folk, Blues & Beyond.

----------


## mandocrucian

Ian Anderson - *Rupi's Dance*
Martin Barre - *Stage Left* (Tull's guitarist)
Jethro Tull - *25th Anniversary box set*

Indigenous - *Live At Pachydern Studio2 1998*
The Sioux (!) counterpart (3 brothers) to Los Lonely Boys in a Hendrix/SRV/Trower vein. Indigenous - AMG entry

Röyksopp - *Melody A.M.*
Norwegian techno duo. The song used in the Geico caveman@airport commmercial is these guys. Royksopp - AMG entry


Back Door - *The Human Bed* (live at the BBC)
Back Door - *8th St. Nites*
UK jazz trio (sax/elec. bass/drums) from the 70s. Back Door - AMG entry

Niles H

----------


## Milan Christi

Stomp

Been listening to it all week (again).

----------


## Steve Cantrell

I know what you mean, Milan. If I go to my Top 25 most listened to tracks on my iPod, the bulk of Stomp is in there.

----------


## mandocrucian

Hem - *Rabbit Songs*

This is really good, like it a whole lot.

Hem - AMG bio, *Rabbit Songs* review

NH

----------


## Peter Hackman

O Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles, Hymne au Saint-Sacrement, Les offrandes oubliées.

----------


## Keith Erickson

Dateline: October 25th, 2007...

In my CD right now are:

Emory Lester- Christmas Carols
Rhonda Vincent- Beautiful Star A Christmas Collection
Gary Schnitzer- A Classic Christmas _(autographed- I might add)_

I've had the Christmas Spirit since the beginning of the month

----------


## 8_stringer

Thile Marshall- Into the Cauldron
Doc Watson- Country Blues 
Wilders- Throwdown
Peter Rowan- The Blue Loon/Live 
Bruce Hornsby- Solo/Live


Keith, it's too early for x-mas music. Personally I can't take it till about Dec. 23rd.

----------


## El Greco

Tone Poems, Tone Poets.

----------


## Keith Erickson

> Keith, it's too early for x-mas music. #Personally I can't take it till about Dec. 23rd.


Colin,

You're definitely right but I've got the spirit and there's nothing I can do about it  

...and now I will return to Emory Lestor's version of "Angels we have heard on high"

----------


## Peter Hackman

P Hackman and Friends, Stockholm, 1969.

----------


## McSteve

Sloan- Twice Removed
Stan Rogers - On Fresh Water
Bruce Cockburn - Speechless
Highland Reign - Back Where We Started
Great Big Sea - Hard and the Easy

----------


## mandolooter

Brian Auger's Oblivion Express

----------


## Mike Bunting

Fiddle Patch-Bobby Hicks
Promise to a Soldier-Honi Deaton
Bluegrass 1970-79, Vol.4-Bill Monroe
Bluegrass-The Little Grascals

----------


## Andrew Faltesek

Lazy Lester - All Over You
Pat Metheny Group - The Way Up
Greg Brown - 44 & 66
Harvey Mandel - Baby Batter
Albert Collins - Frozen Alive!

----------


## mandocrucian

Gov't Mule - Live @XM 6-14-06

----------


## Glassweb

Carlo Aonzo - "Kaze"

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Spoon - GA GA GA GA GA
John Butler Trio - Grand National
Chuck Prophet - Soap and Water
Legendary Shack Shakers - Swampblood
Dan Zanes - Catch That Train

(and on the Radio: XM Channel 12, X-Country)

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

> Hem - *Rabbit Songs*
> 
> This is really good, like it a whole lot.
> 
> Hem - AMG bio, *Rabbit Songs* review
> 
> NH


Hi Niles - I discovered them right after Rabbit Songs was released, and I really like them as well. Though their music is quite a bit different from Calexico's, I realized that they and Calexico both hypnotize me in similar ways: they are both lush, layered, and at times feel very cinematic to me -- but Indie cinema, not Hollywood  :Wink:

----------


## NumbersAndNoise

1. Primus - Suck On This
2. Cannibal Corpse - Live Cannibalism
3. Lard - Pure Chewing Satisfaction
4. King Daimond - Give Me Your Soul... Please
5. Decapitated - Winds of Creations

&lt;_&lt;

----------


## bradeinhorn

lately i've been listening a ton to both crooked still albums, frank and red kitchen tapes and kristen andreassen (from uncle earl)'s new solo album which is awesome. also pulled out the first nickel creek album which has some gems.

----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

Just downloaded most of the Grateful Dead's American Beauty. I realized recently that I hadn't heard Grisman's seminal work on that album, and I have to cover a bit of it at a gig tomorrow (10/27). 

If anyone is in SF, I'll be at Velo Rouge cafe on Arguello from 2 to 4pm.

 Daniel

----------


## jfbrown42

I'm from Boston, and the Red Sox are in the World Series, so "Tessie" by the Dropkick Murphys is in my CD player.

"Tessie, you are the only, only, only..."

----------


## PCT57

1. Doc & Dawg
2. Tone Poems

----------


## Austin Koerner

> 1. Primus - Suck On This
> 2. Cannibal Corpse - Live Cannibalism
> 3. Lard - Pure Chewing Satisfaction
> 4. King Daimond - Give Me Your Soul... Please
> 5. Decapitated - Winds of Creations
> 
> &lt;_&lt;


That's weird.



i can't say anything though, i'm listening to opeth

----------


## groveland

Don Stiernberg's "Unseasonably Cool"! What a great CD in every way.

----------


## homeslice

Levon Helm - Dirt Farmer

Incredible in every way. I think the man just hit his prime!

Lots of mandolin, by the way.

----------


## sean parker

"folks, he sure do pull some bow!" vintage fiddle music 1927-1935

george lewis with kid shots

----------


## mandolooter

Im having a Jean Luc Ponty vinyl party...
Cosmic Messenger 
Imaginary Voyage 
Enigmatic Ocean 
Individual Choice 
A Taste for Passion 
Aurora 
Upon the Wings of Music 

Everyone's invited! 

Playing now...Computer Incantations for World Peace

----------


## luckylarue

XTC - Drums & Wires
Neil Young - Live Rust
I'm Not There - Soundtrack

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

> Originally Posted by  (NumbersAndNoise @ Oct. 28 2007, 01:02)
> 
> 1. Primus - Suck On This
> 2. Cannibal Corpse - Live Cannibalism
> 3. Lard - Pure Chewing Satisfaction
> 4. King Daimond - Give Me Your Soul... Please
> 5. Decapitated - Winds of Creations
> 
> &lt;_&lt;
> ...


Not weird, just esoteric -- but no more so than Scandinavian death metal. #
(BTW, Les Claypool rocks, and "Primus Sucks"!  )

----------


## ALog

Red Allen & the Kentuckians Archives and Eagles Long Road Out of Eden and Dwight Sings Buck!

----------


## Peter Hackman

Haggard's Wills tribute
Grappelli+Diz Disley
Garbarek+Towner: Dis

----------


## AlanN

Japanese Bluegrass Band
Wyatt Rice - New Market Gap
Tony Rice - Backwaters
Chet Baker - Chet Sings

----------


## sgarrity

Mando Lore -- Andrew Collins
Jelly On My Tofu -- Roland white
The Bluegrass Sessions -- Merle Haggard
Climging the Walls -- Compton/Grier

----------


## TeleMark

> Levon Helm - Dirt Farmer
> 
> Incredible in every way. I think the man just hit his prime!
> 
> Lots of mandolin, by the way.


Amen, brother! Downloaded this before my trip on Wednesday, and I've been playing it nonstop. I hope he makes a bucket of $$ on this to make up for all the Robbie screwing.

----------


## takwas

DMB Cold Hard Facts. Had to teach my 23yo daughter DMB has nothing to do with Dave Matthews.

----------


## El Greco

> Levon Helm - Dirt Farmer
> 
> Incredible in every way. I think the man just hit his prime!
> 
> Lots of mandolin, by the way.


Same here -- Levon Helm, "Dirt Farmer" and Appalachian Picking Society. Later on, some Old School Freight Train and even later, Tartini (Devil's Trill) and Stravinsky (Rite of Spring) to get ready for tomorrow's Colts - Pats.

----------


## Glassweb

Bill Monroe - "Monroe Rules"

----------


## daveyearp

Listening to:- 
&gt; Levon Helm - Dirt Farmer 
&gt; Wrinkle Necked Mules - The Wicks Have Met
&gt; Old Bull - manifesto 
&gt; Dusty Springfield &gt; BBC Sessions 

Absolute beginner with a one month old J. Bovier F5 Tradition, So Gorgeous!.. Cheers Davey

----------


## Peter Hackman

Milton Brown

----------


## swampstomper

I needed a fix of hard-core early BG mandolin so...

1. Earl Taylor & Jim McCall With The Stoney Mountain Boys, "The Best Of Vintage 70s", Starday re-issue
2. Buzz Busby, "Going Home", Starday re-issue
3. Buzz Busby And Leon Morris, "Honkytonk Bluegrass", Rounder
4. The Bray Brothers & Red Cravens, "Prairie Bluegrass", Rounder
5. Bill Monroe, "Bluegrass 1950-1958", #Bear Family 4CD

I feel the drug coursing through my veins.... ah, that's MUCH better...

----------


## sean808080

john hartford steam-powered aereo-takes
the yonder mountain string band does john hartford
john hartford nobody knows what you do


see a pattern? # 

i'm still trying to find a reasonably priced copy of john hartford's steam powered aereo-plane. #it's out of print and selling for 100 bucks in some places!!

----------


## gr_store_feet

Joy Kills Sorrow.

Great CD from a Boston area acoustic band. Joe Walsh on mandolin.

----------


## violmando

I just started my holiday circuit, so here goes:
the Jethro Tull Christmas Album--memories of my late brother
Butch's Evergreen--my intro to mando
Nashville Mandolin Ensemble's Gifts
Dawg's Acoustic Christmas
Kirkmount's Mittens for Christmas
Acoustic Holidays from Easy Disc--I LOVE Tony Trischka's Sleigh Ride!
I've got a few more on order this year. 
And I gave away my own copy of our Dayton Mandolin Orchestra Sounds of Angels so I have to get another. Yvonne

----------


## mandocrucian

John Mayall - *The Turning Point*
John Mayall - *Empty Rooms*
Back Door - *8th Street Nites*
Sandy Denny - *Sandy*

----------


## Griffis

> "folks, he sure do pull some bow!" vintage fiddle music 1927-1935


Yeah-- that's a great comp. That Old Hat label is doing some excellent reissues.

Right now I'm listening to a disc on the Arhoolie label- "Cuarteto Coculense: the Earliest Mariachi Recordings, 1908-1909."

I love old cylinder and early 78 recordings and this CD is really a wonderful listen. So evocative...recorded right around the time Pancho Villa was being chased through the wilds, you listen to it and can just picture some rough hombres putting their dusty boots and Winchesters up on an outdoor cafe table with some senoras bringing them cerveza and steaming tortillas.

Up next is Harry Reser...the greatest tenor/plectrum banjoist who ever lived IMO.

----------


## Griffis

> Levon Helm - Dirt Farmer
> 
> Incredible in every way. I think the man just hit his prime!
> 
> Lots of mandolin, by the way.


I am very interested in hearing this. Levon must be one of the coolest people walking.

----------


## croonerexpress

uncle earl

----------


## bones12

1. Georgia Yellow Hammers (Johnson's Old Grey Mule)
2. John Lilly (Haunted Honky Tonk)
3. Gram Parsons (Live at the Avalon Ballroom 1969)
4. Big Medicine (Fever in the South)
5. Troublesome Creek String Band (Fast as Time can take me)
6. James Leva (Winkin Eye)
7. Teddy Thompson (Upfront and Lowdown)
8. Skillet Lickers (Vol 5 Document Records)
9. Donna the Buffalo (Live from the American Ballroom)
10.Jimmy Lafave (Cimmaron Manifesto)
............


    Doug in Vermont

----------


## Mandomax

JD Crowe-Bluegrass Holiday

----------


## Celtic-Grass

At home: Jan Garbarek, Visible World

In the car: Foghorn Stringband. Boombox Squaredance.

At work: Bill Frisell, Ghost Town

----------


## tree

David Bromberg Band - How Late'll Ya Play 'Til?

----------


## jim simpson

I'm listening to Blue Root's "Takin' Root" featuring friend (and fellow Cafe member)RichieK on mandolin. Richie does a great job! Notice the distressed Testore on the cover. You may remember postings about this mandolin.

----------


## Nick Triesch

The Eagles new CD!  Nick

----------


## Mike Bunting

King Wilkie-Broke
Jaybirds-Field Guide
Skip Gorman - Old Style Mandolin #2, Monroesque

----------


## Alex Fields

Riley Baugus - Long Steel Rail

----------


## mandocrucian

Jethro Tull - *Carnegie Hall, NYC, 1970 (25th Anniversary, disc 2)*

----------


## Harrmob

No mandolin music (this week anyway), but Gene Harris- Black and Blue. He was a piano player that has phrases galour- a genius. I wish I could do on a mandolin, half the things he could do a piano.

----------


## Caleb

The Be Good Tanyas - Blue Horse. Great record!

----------


## mikeo2

WHITE LION!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## CollingsPicker

Cadillac Sky 
The rock!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Sheryl McDonald

> BR-549,Bill Kirchen " Tied to the Wheel "


We heard Bill Kirchen live a couple of years ago at the Alexandria, VA New Years First Night. What an awesome show. He can make any sound come out of a guitar!

----------


## f5loar

The Dillards from Back Porch Bluegrass to Cooperfields but only because I just bought Dean Webb's 1956 F5 mandolin that he used for live shows and and in all his recordings for over 30 years. I wanted to hear the tone he got from it to see if I could get the same tone (NOT!). Truly a historical mandolin that has been on stage at the Newport Folk Festival when Bob Dylan plugged in and on the last Andy Griffith show the Darlings appeared on. While many don't find these 50's/60's F5 to be the equal of their Loar/Fern counterparts Dean Webb says he hand picked this one from a store new in 1956 and liked it so much for his style of pickin' it was his main mandolin up until 1989 when he sold it. He added a Barus Berry internal pickup when the Dillards went electric in the early 70's. This mandolin helped start the Country Rock movement of the late 60's along with the Byrds, The Flying Burrito Bros,Buffalo Springfield, Dillard&Clark Expedition and Poco. It shared the stage with all these groups as the Dillards did joint tours with them back then.

----------


## MandoBen

Andy Statman - East Flatbush Blues  :Cool:

----------


## Marcus CA

Darol Anger, Mike Marshall, and Vasen
Linneaus Vasen
Oscar Peterson Plays the Harold Arlen Songbook
my buddy Mitch's Shuffle Boogie Cure anthology

----------


## piknleft

TRUE BLUEGRASS ESSENTIALS-Country Gentleman
HAYSEED DIXIE- Weapons of Grass Destruction
DRY BRANCH FIRE SQUAD- Long Journey
DON RIGSBY & MIDNIGHT CALL- Hillbilly Heartache

----------


## dixiecreek

Chris Thile - how to grow a woman from the ground ... I bought it for my hubby for I think Christmas and I borrowed it and stuck it in my car today... I really like it!!

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Swampdawamp -- good ol' neo-Southern Boogie, complete with a song about eating fried alligator (_Tastes Like Chicken_  )

----------


## James P

Widow City by the Fiery Furnaces.

----------


## RFMando

Neville Bros. "Yellow Moon"!!

----------


## Alex of the North

In the car: Dan Zanes & Friends, "Catch that Train."

----------


## mikeo2

i've been listening to andy mckee's new cd today. if you like fingerstyle guitar, you NEED to check this guy out. Either cd is great, but Gates of Gnomeria is excellent.

----------


## Andrew Faltesek

Weather Report: Mysterious Traveller
Norman Blake & Peter Ostroushko: Meeting on Southern Soil
London Howlin' Wolf Sessions deluxe edition
Subdudes: Live at Last
Jimi Hendrix: The Rainbow Bridge Concerts

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

> In the car: Dan Zanes & Friends, "Catch that Train."


DZ Rules! I _love_ that CD, and though I bought it for my boy, I find myself listening to it for my own enjoyment and inspiration.

----------


## chirorehab

Mike Marshall - Gator Strut

----------


## frankenstein

raising sand robert P & allison K.. hacienda bros.. taj Mahal..

----------


## Amandalyn

5 cd's are stuck in my car changer! Help, can't get them out.:angry:

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Alicia Keys: _As I Am_ -- Seriously, my wife just bought this, and I was surprised to discover this is a solid CD full of well written and well performed songs. Not knowing much about her (Keys, not my wife  :Wink:  I previously assumed her to just be a talented pop vocalist with good marketing; but Keys is not a pop artist, she is a talented musician; and these are not simple pop songs, but musically complex and interesting songs written by musicians, including Keys herself.

----------


## Eric F.

In the baby's room: Exodus, Bob Marley and the Wailers 
In the car: Aretha Franklin - 30 Greatest Hits
In the living room: Kenny Baker Plays Bill Monroe
In the family room: Buddy Miller, Universal United House of Prayer; Hem, Rabbit Songs; Dylan, Highway 61 Revisited

----------


## luckylarue

For a change of pace I've been spinning:

Thievery Corporation - The Richest Man in Babylon
Beastie Boys - The In Sound From Way Out! (Instrumentals)
Robyn Hitchcock - Moss Elixir

----------


## Avi Ziv

Mick O'Brien & Caoimhin O'Raghallaigh: Kitty Lie Over

(Irish pipes and fiddle for those unfamiliar with them)

Avi

----------


## mandomaybe

Dave Alvin - Out in California
Bill Morrissey - Inside
Rodney Crowell - Fate's left Hand
Grisman and Garcia - Shady Grove
Tone Poems - Grisman and Martin Taylor
John Prine - Fair and Square

----------


## Michael Wolf

Peter Ostroushko & Dean Magraw - Duo
Seamus Egan - Traditional Music of Ireland
Charlie Provenza - Gypsy Mandolin
Antonio Adolfo & Nó Em Pingo D'Água - João Pernambuco (with Pedro Amorim, Bandolim)

----------


## mandocrucian

Ashley Hutchings - *Burning Bright, The life and Music of Ashley Hutchings* (4 disc box set)

original bassist from Fairport Convention, Steeleye Span, Albion band, etc.

----------


## Terry W. Harvey

Acoustic Christmas - Grisman & Friends
Song Lines - Derek Trucks Band

Happy Listening

----------


## cooper4205

Here's a few I've had on rotation, I've mostly been listening to bootlegs here recently

Bill Monroe -- Cryin' Holy unto the Lord
Mike Compton/David Long -- live at Poor David's Pub 2005
Earl Taylor -- Live recording 1960
Buzz Busby -- Don Stover benefit 1967
Bill Monroe -- New River Ranch 7-14-54
Bill Monroe -- Bean Blossom 6-30-69
Jimmy Martin -- New River Ranch 4-21-57

----------


## mandolooter

Broken Valley Roadshow
1 byte 10 chordas - Hamilton H.

----------


## Rocky Top

Over the weekend, I visited the Ernest Tubb Record Shop in Pigeon Forge, TN so I've got a new lineup in my cd player now.

Charlie Moore & Bill Napier- Country Hymnal
Josh Williams- Lonesome Highway
Doyle lawson & Quicksilver- Beyond The Shadows
Doyle Lawson & Quicksilver- The Original Band
Pine Mountain Railroad- Heartache & Hope

----------


## Mike Bunting

> Mike Compton/David Long -- live at Poor David's Pub 2005


Is that a regular cd? If so where might it be available. Thanks for the info.
On my cd player now The Irving Berlin Songbook, Assorted Artists

----------


## Brandon Flynn

Cavalier by Tom Brosseau

----------


## Brandon Flynn

> i've been listening to andy mckee's new cd today. if you like fingerstyle guitar, you NEED to check this guy out. Either cd is great, but Gates of Gnomeria is excellent.


I just recently discovered Andy Mckee. I like him, his style is quite unique.

----------


## chopaholic

Dirt Farmer - Levon Helm. It grows on ya.

----------


## jim simpson

Homemade cd's from my lp's: 
Moby Grape - Truly Fine Citizen
David Grisman - Dawg Jazz/Dawg Grass
David Grisman - Quintet '80
Fugs - Tenderness Junction
Markley - A Group

and 

The Hutchison Bros

----------


## powercat

Nashville Bluegrass Band: Twenty Year Blues.

----------


## Dave Gumbart

Tim Armstrong - A Poet's Life
Sam Bartlett - Evil Diane
Edgar Meyer and Bela Fleck - Music For Two
Ella Fitzgerald - Ella Wishes You A Swinging Christmas

Dave

----------


## Mandomax

Bobby Hicks-Texas Crapshooter

----------


## cooper4205

> Originally Posted by  
> 
> Mike Compton/David Long -- live at Poor David's Pub 2005
> 
> 
> Is that a regular cd? If so where might it be available. Thanks for the info.
> On my cd player now The Irving Berlin Songbook, Assorted Artists


It's a bootleg recording, wish it was an official release though. The banter between songs is a little low, volume wise, but the songs on there are great quality. Here's the setlist


 1  ASHLAND BREAKDOWN
 2  BLUES IN "C"
 3  CUMBERLAND VALLEY REUNION
 4  EVERY KNEE MUST BOW
 5  EVENING PRAYER BLUES INTRO
 6  EVENING PRAYER BLUES
 7  CENTIPEDE HOP INTRO
 8  CENTIPEDE HOP
 9  SITTIN' ON TOP OF THE WORLD
10 TRY ME ONE MORE TIME
11 SQUIRELL HUNTER
12 JIMMY FELL OFF THE WAGON
13 INTRO
14 THE PRISON BLUES
15 TENNESSEE BLUES
16 INTRO
17 THE PLAYER'S SON
18 THE GAL I LEFT BEHIND ME
19 OLD DANGERFIELD
20 STANDING ON JESUS
21 WHO BUILT THE ARK
22 PRETTY RED LIPS
23 CHATTER
24 HAPPY BIRTHDAY
25 TANYARDS

----------


## Bruce68

5 for the Gospel " Working in the Vineyards"...if anyone has Tab. for the title cut, THAT would be much appreciated.

----------


## miked500

...some paper clips. (I've got a 2 year old)

----------


## Mandomax

steep canyon rangers-one dime at a time

----------


## mikeo2

mute math - mute math.... absoutely zero mandolin content lol.

----------


## Keith Erickson

Jon Anderson- Deseo

----------


## sgarrity

Krause and Plant  &lt;gasp&gt;

----------


## caddy jim

Hey out there! Is anybody into Christmas yet??? 

The Tchaikovsky Nutcracker--The London Symphony Orchestra
Mannheim Steamroller--Christmas Extraordinaire

Merry Christmas, mandoheads everywhere...remember the troops! Pray for them and never forget what their doing, so we can be doing this!!! I'll be home for Christmas, they'll be home "if only in their dreams". Jim

----------


## Laura Leder

Jethro Tull - Too Old to Rock and Roll, Too Young to Die
Chris Thile - Not All Who Wonder Are Lost
Growling Old Men - Occupational Hazards
Andrew Collins & Brian Taheny - Mando Lore
The Lowlands - Bark & Twine

----------


## Michael Wolf

Helsinki Mandoliners (all time favorites)
Jethro Burns - Bye Bye Blues (just arrived - great)
Norman & Nancy Blake - Natashah's Waltz (just arrived - very beautiful)

----------


## Dave Dearnley

Diana Jones
Old 97s
Kasey Chambers
Norman Blake
Monk

----------


## mythicfish

Ben Webster ... 4 disc compilation titled "Big Ben"

----------


## mandocrucian

Frifot - _Sluring_

Back Door - _Back Door_

NH

----------


## nolady

Weather Report "Stormy Weather"

----------


## BackDraft

Nothing, Listoning to Slacker radio online.

----------


## mandocrucian

Aly Bain & Ale Möller - *Beyond The Stacks*
Sam Phillips - *XM Live: Loft Sessions*
Duncan Shiek - *XM Live: Loft Sessions*

----------


## Steve Cantrell

Norman and Nancy-The Morning Glory Ramblers
Dan Beimborn-Torch and Fire
The Buckhannon Brothers-Old Time Jamboree
Clyde Curley and the Oxymorons-Old Time Mandolin Music

----------


## Dave Schimming

Tony Rice - Church Street Blues

----------


## luckylarue

Steve Earle - Washington Square Serenade

----------


## rohan

Thile & Marshall, Into the Cauldron. A mind altering experience.

----------


## mandroid

Louis Jordan - at the swing cats' ball
(the early years) ['37,'38,'39]

----------


## good_ol_al_61

Rhonda Vincent, "Good Thing Goin'"

----------


## Griffis

Been listening to Al Miller, a fairly obscure black jazz/hokum mandolin player who recorded in the 1920s and early 1930s. good stuff...sort of like a more urban Yank Rachell with a hot jazz combo accompanying. His complete recordings have been reissued on the great Document label.

----------


## BoneDigger

CD Player??? What's that? Oh, is that one of those things people used to use before MP3s became available? Ahhh, I see.

Well, since I use my Ipod, ALL of my albums are available at any time...

Right now, I am mostly listening to:
Ricky Skaggs: Instrumentals
and
Bill Monroe (Best of...)

Todd

----------


## mr. pointy

Chameleon by Alexander Mitchell, a nicely-chosen mix of instrumentals and vocals with some fine fiddle, guitar and mandolin. Only Nickel Creek's Why Should the Fire Die had more repeat plays in my car cd player in the last year. 

I'm on the road constantly with my job, so most of the time I listen to satellite radio unless I run across something that really hooks me, like the above.

----------


## cooper4205

just added a new one to the stable I can't get enough of - Butch Waller's "Golden Gate Promenade". One every Monroe-style fan should have, IMO.

----------


## luckylarue

Peter Case - Let Us Now Praise Sleepy John. 

Brilliant cd, imo.

----------


## Gutbucket

Jim Van Cleves "No Apologies". Great piece of fiddling and diddling on new acoustic tunes and old standards. Rob Ickes adds his special touches on dobro, too.

----------


## Alex of the North

a Carter Family anthology

----------


## rmcintos

Athas - Athas
Culchies - Bruscar Bin
TJ Hull and Jeff Ksiazek - Eist
DIO - Metal Hits

----------


## zouk42

Now's as good a time as any to quit lurking and start posting. 

Julie Fowlis - Cuilidh 
Red Stick Ramblers - Made In The Shade
Mike Marshall and Darol Anger with Vasen
JJ Grey & Mofro - Country Ghetto

----------


## jim simpson

Country Gazette "Don't Give Up Your Day Job" on my turntable.

----------


## mandocrucian

Sam Phillips - *Fan Dance*

----------


## zipinbyu

Shawn Mullins, "Ninth Ward Pickin' Parlor".  Love the Mando in the song, Homemade Wine. Anyone have any of this tabbed out?

----------


## Steve Cantrell

Mississippi John Hurt-1928 Sessions
Roscoe Holcombe-Untamed Sense of Control
Marty Stuart-Soul's Chapel
Norman Blake and James Bryan-2/28/75
J.D. Short-The Sonet Blues Story

----------


## mandroid

Charlie Haden & Liberation Music Orchestra.
[Original recording 4-69]

----------


## Mace

Fred Eaglesmith:Sign On The Wall
Wagon Wheel by Old Crow Medicine Show
Gin and Juice by The Gourds
Listen to Levon; Marc Cohn 
Levon Helm: Got Me A Woman

----------


## PhilGE

John Scofield: *Überjam*
Scofield and Methany: *I can see your house from here*
Avi Bortnick: *Clean Slate*
Martin Medeski and Wood: Let's Go Everywhere

I knew Avi back in High School. Can't say I knew him well, but liked him as a musician even then. I rediscovered him recently when I figured out he's the rhythm guitarist on Überjam. It was through Scofield that I heard about MMW and just discovered their latest, Let's Go Everywhere, a wonderful CD for kids with hip music adults can dig.

----------


## Frank Russell

Thin Lizzy's cover of "Whiskey in the Jar," re-discovered after seeing it at the end of last week's "Life on Mars" episode on BBC America. Cheesy, but catchy, like a lot of Thin Lizzy. Good for emando. Frank

----------


## Griffis

> Mississippi John Hurt-1928 Sessions


This is among the top of the heap of my favorite collections of music ever.

Hurt's guitar playing is incredible, and his voice sounds like the glow of sunlight shone through a clear jar of honey on a beautiful spring day.

Okay, that's more hyperbolic and faux-poetic than I usually like to get, but I love this man.

----------


## Steve Cantrell

He definitely takes it easy. He's about as laid back as it gets--not a single rough corner on him. Great stuff.

----------


## hoffmannia2k7

> Been listening to Al Miller, a fairly obscure black jazz/hokum mandolin player who recorded in the 1920s and early 1930s. good stuff...sort of like a more urban Yank Rachell with a hot jazz combo accompanying. His complete recordings have been reissued on the great Document label.


I have only heard his four leaf clover on early mandolin classics by bigger flatter holier modaler rounder record label but I guess I will have to check more out.

----------


## Griffis

> He definitely takes it easy. He's about as laid back as it gets--not a single rough corner on him. Great stuff.


Yeah, I love the rough stuff too (Charley Patton, anyone?) but Hurt is just a paragon of sweetness as far as rural blues and songster material goes.

----------


## Nolan

Tony Rice plays and sings bluegrass.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Country Ghetto, by Florida's _Mofro_, their best CD yet IMHO. (Check out the samples and MP3 downloads at the link.)

----------


## Caleb

The Screwtape Letters by CS Lewis (audiobook)

----------


## Chris Wofford

Absolutely Bluegrass. 
Really nice compilation album. Lots of exposure to different groups for a someone relatively new to bluegrass.

----------


## jim simpson

on loan: Ry Cooder - March 23, 1987 Cotati Cabaret, Cotati, California (2 discs)

----------


## Clyde Clevenger

Skip Gorman's *Mandolin in the Cow Camp* just gets better every time I listen to it. Mandolin in my language.

----------


## jim simpson

on loan: Van Morrison - Let Us Ramble Through The Midnight Fair, Jones Beach Amphitheater, Wantagh, New York, June 14, 1999 (2 cdr's)

----------


## Keith Miller

Rebirth of the cool by Jerry Mulligan and a 4 CD set of Rembetica from the 20s and 30s

----------


## cooper4205

> Skip Gorman's *Mandolin in the Cow Camp* just gets better every time I listen to it. #Mandolin in my language.


I feel the same way about his *Monroesque* album my wife got me for the ol' b-day this past week. He's got wonderful Monroe-tone on that one!

----------


## Steve G

Lonnie Johnson (from "Guitar Wizard" box set)
Bruce Molsky - Lost Boy
Mike Compton & David Grier - Climbing the Walls

----------


## DryBones

2 latest additions to the rotation...

1. M.D. Mallory & Charlottesville Grass w/Mark Maggiolo on mandolin and special guest Bobby Hicks on fiddle.
2. No Speed Limit - Sweet Virginia

----------


## Jaco5

1. Jonas Helborg & Shawn Lane = "Time Is The Enemy"
2. Tribal Tech = "Tribal Tech"
         "Foreign Affairs"
         "Illicit"
3. Chris Thile & Mike Marshall = "Duets"
4. Charlie Parker = "vol. 2"

----------


## mjblcb509mando

Actually, in my home CD Player, still have the Charlie Brown Christmas CD. But have Thile, Nickel Creek, ALlison Krauss, Harry Connick, Audio Adenaline, Sixpence None the Richer, old Genesis and old Yes among others on my MP3 Plater and have Bach keyboard music in the car

----------


## earthsave

Michael Toms interviews with Joseph Campbell.

----------


## mandocrucian

Playlist for the past few days and every one of them passes the top 10% threshold of "Sturgeon's Law".

Kathryn Tickell - *Debateable Lands*
Lal and Mike Waterson - *Bright Phoebus*
Norma Waterson - *Norma Waterson*
The Chieftans - *Chieftains 4*
Planxty - *Planxty*
The Bothy Band - *The Bothy Band* (first album w/Tommy Peoples)
La Musgana - *Lubican*#(Spain)
Milladoiro - *as Fadas de Estrano Nome* (Gallicia/Spain)

Malicorne - *Legende* #(France)
Groupa - *15 Years* #(Sweden)
Annbjorg Lien - *Prisme* #(Norway)
Bukkene Bruse - *The Stone Chair* (Norway)
Garmarna - *Vengeance* (Sweden)
"best of compilation" of Marta Sebestyen & Muszikas #(Hungary)
Eleftheria Arvanitaki - *Best of 1989-1998; The Bodies and the Knives* #(Greece)

Shoukichi Kina & Champloose - *The Music Power From Okinawa; Bloodlines*

Art Pepper - *No Limit; Straight Life; Thursday Night at the Village Vanguard* 
<span style='font-size:8pt;line-height:100%'>(compiled a mix disc of the funkier, blusier tracks for the car. Gonna learn _"Rita-san"_ on flute.)</span>
John Coltrane - *Ballads; John Coltrane & Johnny Hartman*
Miles Davis - *Kind of Blue; Cookin' with the Miles Davis Quintet*
Sonny Rollins - *Saxophone Colossus; Tenor Madness*

NH

----------


## mandolirius

1. Fishing Music - Ben Winship/David Thompson
2. The Roulette Sessions - Dinah Washington
3. Heartlands - Peter Ostroushko
4. Live In Kansas City - The George Russell Sextet
5. The Young Fogies II - Various Artists
6. Master Fiddler - Kenny Baker
7. Live at the Five Spot - The George Russell Sextet

----------


## Caleb

Wilco - Kicking Television

----------


## Mando Andy G

Olivia Smiley's self-titled first CD

----------


## mandolooter

Manglers of Bluegrass by Bruce harvie
Poor Richards Almanac
The Bluegrass Alliance
Sam and Alan Together again

Thanks guys!

----------


## jim simpson

cdr's:
David Grisman Quintet Reunion - Merlefest, April 25, 1998
Merlefest Hillside Jam, A tribute to Bill Monroe April 26, 1998

----------


## Steve Cantrell

John Hartford-Speed of the Old Longbow
The Whistlepigs String Band-Fenceline (via the web, CDBaby hasn't come through yet).
Roscoe Holcombe-Untamed Sense of Control

----------


## AlanN

Charlie Parker - 1941-45
Grasstowne
Emerson, Newton, Lester

----------


## Tim Peter

Raising Sands Allison Kraus and Robert Plant. Fantastic

----------


## Caleb

> Raising Sands #Allison Kraus and Robert Plant. #Fantastic


That's one of the best records I've gotten in a really long time.

----------


## Keith Erickson

> Originally Posted by  (tpeter @ Jan. 30 2008, 08:31)
> 
> Raising Sands #Allison Kraus and Robert Plant. #Fantastic
> 
> 
> That's one of the best records I've gotten in a really long time.


DITTO!!!!!!!!!!

Raising Sands is one of the best CD's that we own!!!

My Dad heard some of the stuff off of Raising Sands on Sirus Radio's Outlaw Country and really loved it.

Funny thing is that my Dad doesn't really care of Alison Kraus and he can't stand Led Zepplin  

...so what did we do?

We bought him is very own copy of Raising Sands and from what my Mom tells me, it's on Heavy Rotation

----------


## mandocrucian

Flook - *Rubai*
Flook - *Haven*

----------


## Mandomax

Yank Rachell-Tennessee Jug-Busters

----------


## Hondo

Rob Ickes' What It Is; Marilyn Mair's Enigmatica; Miles' All Blue; Buffalo Springfield's Greatest Hits; and the first DGQ.

----------


## Pete Martin

Red Garlund Trio - Groovy
John Coltrane - Blue Trane

----------


## carpenter

The Essential Bill Monroe(house)
Blue Ridge Gettin Ready (Truck)One of my favorite gospel CDs

Jim

----------


## ALog

Carrie Hassler and Hard Rain, Dailey & Vincent's debut, and 25 Fiddlin Favorites from Rural Rhythmn Records.

----------


## mandocrucian

Derek Trucks Band - *Joyful Noise*
Derek Trucks Band - *Soul Serenade*
Derek Trucks Band - *Live at the Georgia Theater*

----------


## Rick Schmidlin

Tony Rice Bluegrass Album,The Dave Clark Five.

----------


## crengr

Doyle Lawson and Quicksilver-He lives in me

----------


## steadypluckinaway

Thom Yorke -- The Eraser

Common -- Finding Forever

Thile -- Deceiver

----------


## Keith Erickson

Rush 2112-

...and I've been playing along with the CD on my mandolin

----------


## Tracy Ballinger

In my work computer-
The Lacey Family - God is Good
alternating with
Eastern Sky - The Road Less Traveled

My cd player in my car is acting squirrely and I'm afraid I'm going to get one stuck in it, so nothing there. #But if there was: something by Newfound Road! LOVE their gospel stuff.

----------


## luckylarue

Monk & Coltrane - At Carnegie Hall

Nina Simone - Love Songs

----------


## Brandon Flynn

> Wilco - Kicking Television


Good to see a Wilco fan on the board! You said you are listening to the Screwtape Letters as well. You have good taste my friend!

----------


## Eric F.

The Dirty Dozen Brass Band - Funeral for a Friend
Thelonious Monk - Criss-Cross
Monk, Alone in Paris
Basia Bulat - Oh My Darling
Don Stiernberg - Unseasonably Cool

----------


## jim simpson

Led Zeppelin live at London O2 Arena - 12/10/07 - 2 discs - cdr

----------


## Glassweb

Davis/Coltrane - 'Round About Midnight

----------


## red7flag

Ricky Skaggs Honoring the Fathers of Bluegrass.
Tony

----------


## Denny Gies

Music of Coal; a compilation of coal mining songs....superb.

----------


## JimRichter

Tim O'Brien -- Chameleon
Punch Brothers
Great Gildersleeve Radio Shows
Beatles -- Revolver

----------


## Bigtuna

Mike Compton and David Long "Stomp". Great stuff, I dig it more and more each time I listen.

----------


## birdman98

Second on the STOMP record. That's some good stuff.

After that I had to dust off my copy of John Hartford live on Mountain Stage, with Compton in the band. 

Those two made for a nice evening on the front porch last night.

----------


## Gutbucket

Tim O'Brien - Cornbread Nation

----------


## aries753

Right now it is the CD the came with the new Marilynn Mair book "The Complete Mandolinist". I had a long boring 4.5 hour drive today and it was the only CD in the car that I had not listened to yet. It's a good CD to listen to just for the music. :Smile:

----------


## Sean Greer

Peter Rowan - Quartet
Tim O'Brien - Fiddler's Green
Dave Alvin - King of California
Uncle Tupelo - Anthology

----------


## jim simpson

Jorma Kaukonen - Stars in my Crown

----------


## Joe Parker

The Dreadful Snakes-Snakes Alive! 

JPP

----------


## MandoGordon

Philippe Solal - The Moonshine Sessions.

French cutting edge producer of techno hit records goes to Nashville last summer to learn how to flat pick properly. Meets Bucky Baxter (Dylan's multi instrumentalist sideman) and they make a straight ahead acoustic country album of the kind that never gets made anymore. Done for the pure pleasure of it without any hopes of it ever becoming a hit they are shocked when it shoots up the charts in Europe and Australia. Rolling Stone says it's the best country album in years but what do they know? :&gt :Wink: 
I think it's stunning. There is even an acoustic version of the Sex Pistol's "pretty vacant" sung by Rosie Florres that is a revelation. Perfect Sunday spring morning music with the windows thrown open and the first warm breeze of the year blowing through. You can hear some of it here http://moonshinesessions.com/

----------


## Albert Whiting

Punch brothers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Alex of the North

M. Ward's Post-War album from 2007. No mandolins, but great songwriting that I'd like to recommend.

----------


## fwoompf

three Daisy May albums. I think I'm in love...

----------


## sbarnes

new ricky skaggs album....just got it today

----------


## Reid Morsi

Bluegrass:
Jimmy Martin and Ralph Stanley...First Time Together
David Grisman....Early Dawg
Alison Krauss and Union Station.....Two Highways
(Just put all these albums on my ipod so they are getting a ton of play)
Non Bluegrass:
Creedence Clearwater Revival.....The Concert
Grateful Dead....Hundred Year Hall

----------


## Alex Fields

Last: Schubert Piano Sonata D960 and Three Pieces D946 (Mitsuko Uchida)

Present: Schumann Symphonies (Kubelik, Berlin Philharmonic)

Next: Liszt's Faust Symphony (Andras Ligeti conducting)

And I just got home from a performance by Bryan Sutton and Russ Barenberg if that counts.

----------


## Emonortem

Miles Davis: Birth Of The Cool

----------


## kmiller1610

Manzanita - Tony Rice Unit
North of the Border - John Reischman
Punch - Punch Brothers

----------


## Geoff

As of late this has been my average rotation

Tom Waits: Blood money
Levon Helm: Dirt Farmer
Flaming Lips: Clouds Taste metallic
Gillian Welch: Hell Among the Yearlings
Iron and Wine: Sheppard's Dog

----------


## luckylarue

Charlie Parker with Strings: The Master Takes

----------


## groveland

Avishai Cohen Trio: "Continuo" and "Gently Disturbed" - Not a lemon in the bunch! No filler. Very satisfying. (Vamps galore, rhythmically alive, enough changes and modality to keep your interest, lots of dynamics, lots of drama, great playing... Would be great to jam to... Actually has a lot of oud on "Continuo"!)

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Jimmy Ryan - _Lost Diamond Angel_

Whirligig - _Spin_

Lajos Mayer (mandolin), Bela Banfalvi (violin), Imre Rohmann and Sando Falvai (piano) - _Beethoven Rarities for Mandolin & Piano, and Vioilin & Piano_

Also, these XM Radio channels are getting a lot of play time as of late: _Air Musique_, _Sur la Route_, and _The Joint_

----------


## monkiman818

PUNCH.

----------


## Jason Nagati

Van Morrison (Moondance) has been alternating with Cat Stevens. Simon Mayor's New Celtic Mandolin has been in there recently, as far as mando music goes.

----------


## sgarrity

The Yank Rachell Tribute cd. Y'all need to get this one!!

----------


## Eric F.

Mayra Andrade's "Navega" is on heavy rotation at the moment, along with "Django Latino" by Joe Craven.

----------


## Steve Cantrell

Chatham County Line-IV
Bon Iver-For Emma, Forever Ago
The Legacy of Tommy Jarrell, Vol III.
Midnight From Memphis-David Long
One-Dime Blues-Etta Baker

----------


## doc holiday

Cody Kilby's new CD "Many Roads Travelled"
Straight out of the mailbox to the cd player!

----------


## Fliss

Tanglefoot's live album has just found its way into my CD player, since I saw them at Chester Folk Festival at the weekend and became an instant fan!

Fliss

----------


## Rick Schmidlin

Blind Joe Death:John Fahey

----------


## Dave Schimming

Sierra Hull Secrets - nice CD!

----------


## Ken Olmstead

Yank Rachell Tribute. I agree 100% with sgarrity!

----------


## Keith Erickson

Tone Poets
Frank Corrales- Burning Desires

----------


## zouk42

I've got a lot of good stuff spinning these days:

Abigail Washburn & The Sparrow Quartet
Sierra Hull/Secrets
The Homemade Jamz Blues Band/Pay Me No Mind
Victor Wooten/Palmystery
Tim O'Brien/Chameleon
The Deadly Gentlemen/The ####### Masterpiece

----------


## Gutbucket

Josh Pinkham's new cd

----------


## Amandalyn

Missy Raines & the New Hip

----------


## Denny Gies

Steve Earle/ "Washington Square", a suprisingly good CD

----------


## terrierguy

I think I am in a rut:
   Shady Grove-Garcia/Grisman
   Grateful Dead Live #6 (3 CDs)
   American Beauty - Grateful Dead

Yikes!

----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

Dirt Farmer, Levon Helm
Strength In Numbers


Daniel

----------


## minnedolin

Strength In Numbers/ Live show from '90 (Disc One)
M.Ward/ Transfigurations of Vincent
Modest Mouse/ The Lonesome Crowded West
Charles Mingus/ Ah Um
OSFT/ Run, with some random Hartford stuff on there
Jayme Stone/ the upmost

----------


## lespaul_79

Bill Monroe Box Set

----------


## birdman98

RADIOHEAD...In Rainbows.

It's GOOD, man!

----------


## Dagger Gordon

Another Levon Helm fan here. I think Dirt Farmer is wonderful.
Gilles Le Bigot - Empreintes.
Melonious Quartet - Au Sud de la Mandoline. Been going back there a lot lately.

----------


## fatt-dad

Tuck and Patti - Woodstock

----------


## Susan H.

I'm listening to Sierra Hull on the Cool Mandolin website. Wow can she play! Laura Leder has the American Tradition CD linked to that website and it automatically comes up. That CD has some great tunes on it. Butch is on there among other greats. I think I will just have to have it.

----------


## gummia

Punch Brothers

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

I finally pulled the trigger on Michael Kerry's _The Rocky Road_, and can't stop listening to it. It's full of very nicely performed solo ITM and original tunes on mandolin with guitar accompaniment.

----------


## adgefan

The new cds from (more) Growling Old Men and Brother Mule.

I want a Heiden

----------


## JeffD

Hillbilly Manodlin by The Armstrong Brothers

Gooooooooooood Stuff

----------


## pocketbones

A stuck, burned CD. Lots of stuff on the iPod though. WNCW on the radio, too.

----------


## Neil Gladd

Last 6 CDs loaded into iTunes:

The Dixie Chicks: Fly
Various Artists: Favourite Guitar Concertos (3 disc set)
Gertrude Troester: Calace: 10 Preludes
Chuck Berry: Berry is on Top
Bela Fleck and the Flecktones
The Beatles: Abbey Road

----------


## Alex Fields

Hand Me Down, the second album by Dirk Powell. Before that was Rayna Gellert, and before that was Karlheinz Stockhausen.

----------


## JeffD

OK here you go. Todays CD was Lord Herbert of Cherbury's Lute Book, which is CD 16 of the harmonia mundi 50 year anniversary collection.

For those of you that like excellent recordings of sublime music - this is one amazing collection. Its like a fine old scotch, not for every day, and not to be shared with just anyone.

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Soon to be 'Secrets' by Miss Hull - it's on it's way !!,
                            Saska

----------


## Clyde Clevenger

Skip Gorman's Mandolin in the Cow Camp, it's been in my truck changer for 2 months, everytime I change out CD's I just can't take those two out, too good. My wife's favorite too.

----------


## kmiller1610

Extreme: Three sides to every story: yours, mine and the truth
Tony Rice: Bluegrass Guitar Collection
Mozart: The Magic Flute ( Academy of St. Martin in the fields)
Punch Brothers: Punch
Mike Marshall: Gator Strut

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

I put this in the card CD-changer this weekend, and I keep playing it over and over and over...

Jamie Cullum - _An Introduction to Jamie Cullum_

(BTW, there are several good mandolin licks that can be culled from Cullum's piano solos -- just as I discovered with Herbie Hancock's latest release sometime last year.)

----------


## Fishmonger

The Tossers: Agony
A great Irish punk band from Chicago with mando playing front man.

----------


## Dave Schimming

Josh Pinkham "Solo Mandolin Duets"

----------


## lmartnla

Bo Diddley all day. A great one!

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Right now,Sierra Hull - it arrived yesterday. Sweet young voice,songs a bit on the Alison Kraussy side,pleasant though,but her mandolin playing is IMPECCABLE !. Clean,sweet,melodic,
delicious phrasing - she's just an incredible Mandolin talent. I'm going to be trying to get to grips with a few of her songs & the way she plays them. It's a lovely CD & i would recommend it to anyone,
            Saska

----------


## Michael Wolf

"Perambulando" from Danilo Brito. Wonderful.

----------


## Qbert

Sierra Hull's Secrets, Donna Hughes' Gaining Wisdom, and Steve Earle's Washington's Square Serenade. I really dig Steve's Oxycontin Blues (should I really admit that?)

I do agree with Saska review of Sierra's CD. Definitely worth the money in my book.

Hooray for my first post

Quinn

----------


## manjitsu

Tell ya what I can't wait to have spinning in my CD player ... Ethan Ballinger's Wish Upon A Falling Star. I gave this one a listen after seeing it mentioned on the homepage, and couldn't hit the "add to cart" button quickly enough. Really, really impressive CD. Can't wait to give it some serious listening!

-Chris

----------


## Michael Wolf

"Enter the Plektronites", finnish mandolin trio. Just arrived and it's amazing and very unique music.

----------


## Uncle Choppy

> "Enter the Plektronites", finnish mandolin trio. Just arrived and it's amazing and very unique music.


They sound fantastic! I'll have to see if I can get the CD in the UK.

Aldimandola - thanks for posting this.

----------


## JEStanek

Carve that Possum by Tom, Brad and Alice. An old time gem.

Jamie

----------


## powercat

Johnny Staats' Wires and Wood.

----------


## Mark Walker

My CD players all only allow for one CD. #'Secrets' by Sierra Hull is the current one. #
Just an absolutely finely-mixed effort by co-producers Sierra Hull and Ron Block. #
I'm smitten! #

----------


## DryBones

Butch Baldassari and John Mock. Music of O'Carolan. Hey, it can't be all bluegrass,right? Besides, This completes my BB collection! Thanks Butch!

----------


## Keith Erickson

Frank Corrales- Border Spice


I got hooked on Frank Corrales when I was first introduced to his music on one of my many visits to Palomas, Chihuahua - Mexico.

Every time I listen to one of his CD's, I remember those care free and lazy days of just enjoying a good meal and a nice brew at 
The Pink Store (or La Tienda Rosa).

----------


## mrmando

The String Trio of New York: Intermobility

Regina Carter's group before she went solo. Being a fan of Ms. Carter, I thought I knew what I was getting into here: straight-ahead string jazz with Latin and Motown influences. But it ain't that at all. This is angular, modal, progressive, experimental moonscape stuff ... they play Eric Dolphy and Ornette Coleman, for goodness' sake. Just found this in the 99-cent bin; the original owner had picked it up in Vienna, judging from the record-store sticker on the jewel case. Very cool.

----------


## Brandon Flynn

Radiohead: In Rainbows and Bob Dylan: Highway 61 Revisited.

----------


## jim simpson

Bob Dylan - Self Portrait

----------


## Keith Erickson

ZZ Top- Tejas

...and the song is *She's a heartbreaker*

----------


## mandopluker

...a couple of mando tasting CD's a few buddies and I made, Claire Lynch - New Day (my mando was used to record it), a couple NBB, and a couple of Monroe CD's from a Bear set!

----------


## Clif Wayland

bond! It's pretty wild!
Clif
Been kind of a ragged day in the office! May have to take the long way home and boot up "Kitaro-Light of the spirit" from the hard drive. It mellows me then builds me back up.
btw - The boys in the warehouse have been listening to my copy of "mangler"! Just trying to educate them a bit!
Clif

----------


## good_ol_al_61

Claire Lynch - Crowd Favorites.....the best song? "The Day Lester Died" I hope it wins IBMA song of the year.

----------


## Brandon Flynn

Hem-Funnel Cloud. If you havn't heard of them, they're kind of like a folk band with typical orchestra intruments backing their normal folk instrumentation. The singer has a great voice.

----------


## mandopluker

> .....the best song? "The Day Lester Died" I hope it wins IBMA song of the year.


I'm with ya brother!

----------


## rnr

Bo Diddly

----------


## miked500

Crooked Still, Reeltime Travelers and Gillian Welch, nice ipod playlist.

----------


## first string

Well it's one of them fancy five disc players so...

1) Blake & Rice
2) Punch Brothers - Punch
3) Steve Earle & the Del McCoury Band - The Mountain
4) Anonymous 4 - The Lilly and the Lamb 
5) Mississippi John Hurt - The Library of Congress Recordings

----------


## Glassweb

John Coltrane - "Soul Trane"

----------


## Dragonflyeye

In car: Django boxed set (that's 2 votes!), Nat Cole, Peter Ostroushko/Norman Blake - "Meeting on Southern Soil," and a Willa Cather audiobook of "Oh Pioneers!"

At home: NPR classical, Peggy Lee, Michael Buble and The Dave Matthews Band.

----------


## lespaul_79

Fiddle tunes and bluegrasssss. Getting set for ROCKYGRASS.... 
Meanwhile sometimes missing other music. But gots to get set to pick my brains off at ROCKYGRASS!

Kinda psyched....

----------


## Barb Friedland

Mandozine radio at work and at home
John Reischman- Up in the Woods
New Josh Pinkham CD
various Crooked Still CDs
anything David Grisman

----------


## pjlama

Tim O'Brien's Chameleon, I love this record!

----------


## Alex Orr

Best rock band on earth.

----------


## herbsandspices

Great thread!

I've been LOVING Abigail Washburn & The Sparrow Quartet's new album - blows my mind.

http://www.abigailwashburn.com

Abigail Washburn - Banjo
Bela Fleck - Banjo (saw Abigal & Bela at the Old Town School of Folk's 50th anniversary show in Chicago a few months ago - awesome banjo duo!!)
Casey Driessen - Fiddle
Ben Sollee - Cello

 john

----------


## fishdawg40

John Hartford-Mark Twang

----------


## Rick Schmidlin

James Taylor:Sweet Baby James

I will see him perform in Vancouver Friday night.

----------


## johnsmusic

XM Bluesville 3 years running

----------


## Brandon Flynn

Good to see lots of Crooked Still in cd players. I didn't think many people listened to them on the cafe. I like coming to this thread occasionally and finding some new music.

----------


## Denny Gies

Rasin' Sand with Alison Kraus and Robert Plant. Very well done but no mandolin content.

----------


## David Zaruba

Bill Monroe Anthology (great stuff...loads of classics)
Tallboys - Yeah Buddy
Stanley Bros - Starday King sessions

----------


## Rick Schmidlin

> Rasin' Sand with Alison Kraus and Robert Plant. Very well done but no mandolin content.


I saw the concert at the Greek in L.A. and love the CD also

----------


## morristownmando

mandolin extravaganza and Dry Branch fire squad

----------


## djidaho

Reckless Kelly's new Bulletproof. Cody Braun does some tasty E-mando. And lots of XM satellite, mostly #12.
dj

----------


## kmiller1610

Abbey Road
Little Queen
Live Duets
Full Moon Fever

----------


## Mike Snyder

Tim Obrien- Fiddlers' Green

----------


## ALog

Gibson Brothers,"Iron & Diamonds" and Lonesome Road,"Roll With the Changes"

----------


## mandocrucian

Bob Seger - *Screw "Night Moves" - The REAL Best of Bob Seger 1967-73* (all pre-Silver Bullet Band material)

Flook - *Haven*
Flook - *Rubai*

Jethro Tull - *The Beacon Bottoms Tapes* (disc 3, *25th Anniversary* box set)

----------


## Keith Erickson

Ironhorse

Whole Lotta Bluegrass- A bluegrass Tribute to Led Zeppelin

----------


## jenjoyce

Lately I've been on a real Celtic kick, #and Quebecois too...with sprinklings of Astor Piazolla, choro artists, and other odd ethnic bits. Though, #I listen more than any other to Grisman Quintet, and Jerry Douglas.

ps. #what's actually on the cd player is Garcia/Grisman "NotForKid's Only" as I'm trying to absorb a nice rendition of Shenandoah. #In all truth, #I've been listening less to cd's and vegging my ear out on Sirius Satelite's Accoustic Coffee House channel.

----------


## Rick Schmidlin

James Taylor:Mud Slide Slim

----------


## DryBones

Audey Ratliff's Piece of Cake. Just got my copy in the mail today and I find it a very enjoyable listen with some great mando pickin! Not bad for a lefty either!

----------


## zouk42

Darrell Scott's "Modern Hymns" -- Nice collection of odd cover tunes from some great songwriters

----------


## Mike Bunting

Blaze Foley- Wanted More Dead Than Alive.

----------


## groveland

Choro Famoso

----------


## Michael Wolf

Simon Mayor - Mandolinquents

----------


## Brad Weiss

Last played: Choro Famoso, Danilo Brito, Benny Goodman Sextet Featuring Charlie Christian

----------


## Jim

Joe Jackson, Live 81-86
Sierra Hull, Secrets
Steel Pulse, True Democracy

----------


## Michael Wolf

Au Sud de la Mandoline - Melonious Quartet
Brasil Duetts - Mike Marshall
Shady Grove - Garcia/Grisman

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Delbert McClinton: _Cost of Living_ (no mando content, but a great Honky Tonk meets Rock meets Country meets Blues CD).

Besides also liking Reckless Kelly, like DJ I spend lots of time listening to XM Channel 12 (_X-Country_) -- which BTW has a respectable amount of mandolin content.

----------


## Brandon Flynn

Hem-Funnel Clouds and Tom Brosseau-What I mean to say is goodbye.

----------


## Dave Schimming

Rhonda Vincent

----------


## Steve Williams

Buzz Busby - Going Home


Steve Williams

----------


## Alex Fields

In my car, Weber clarinet concerto and clarinet quintet.

In my computer, something by Coltrane or Mingus, I don't remember (am not on my own computer right now).

But the last thing I listened to, in my girlfriend's car, was the second Crooked Still album.

----------


## Onesound

"Gently Weeps" - Jake Shimabukuro
"Raising Sand" - Robert Plant/Alison Krauss
"Fair Weather" - Alison Brown
"Cafe Dangdut" - Various (Indonesian-Indian flavored pop)
"Nine Heavens" - Niyaz: This is a fantastic album of Middle
 #  # # # # # # # Eastern Sufi inspired music. #It deserves
 # #  # # # # # # to win a Grammy, IMO. #Some terrific string
 #  # # # # # # # playing (Oud, etc) and drumming, too.

----------


## luckylarue

Radiohead - In Rainbows

Emmylou Harris - All I Intended To Be

----------


## Bobbie Dier

Martin Fox and Jeff Winegar "The Way It Was". It's an awesome collection of Old Time tunes. No Mandolin, only fiddle and banjo. You can check it out on CD baby.

----------


## Mike Bunting

Dave Evans-Pretty Green Hills

----------


## RandyMolson

Cookin' - Miles Davis Quintet

----------


## Keith Erickson

Bach Cello Suites

----------


## zouk42

Cadillac Sky--Gravity's Our Enemy
JJ Grey & Mofro--Orange Blossoms
Solas--For Love and Laughter
Jerry Douglas--Glide
Kasey Chambers & Shane Nicholson--Rattlin' Bones

----------


## Michael Wolf

Petri Hakala - Kirjo
Gabriele Mirabassi - Um a Zero
Simon Mayor - The English Mandolin
Trio Joubran - Randana-Live in Ramalla

----------


## Alex Fields

Lee Morgan - Search for the New Land

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Still the "Earl Brothers" (scary stuff that !!),
                        Saska

----------


## Avi Ziv

House To House - Randal Bays and Roger Landes
Fingal - Randal Bays, James Keane, Daithi Sproule

Avi

----------


## Tim Pike

Gordon Lightfoot Greatest Hits - replaced what I was listening to for the last two days which is Siskiyou Summit (a local bluegrass band).

----------


## Terry Braund

Into Silence - The Meditation Music of Deva Premal

----------


## Tom C

Kruger Bros. Carolina Scrapbook.
Funny thing... It's a 3 CD. When I first got this CD at GreyFox about 7 years ago.
On my way home I listen to first CD. Then I put in 2nd CD. Same tunes. I thought I took put disk1 and put disk 1 back in the player. After 10 minutes of driving myself crazy, I had duplicate CDs with different printing. I called the phone number on CD. Either an 800 number or one in N.C.. I got transfered to Switzerland and spoke to a beautiful voice that just melted me. They sent me new ones.

----------


## Mike Scott

Neko Case-Live at Austin City Limits

----------


## jim simpson

Bluegrass Album Band - instrumental

----------


## Bob Stolkin

Brother Mule - Jawbone (Ben Winship et al)

----------


## Michael Wolf

Irén Lovász and Teagrass - Wide is the Danube

----------


## Goodin

Foghorn string band

----------


## Dan Cole

I just downloaded Christopher Hedge - Andrew Jackson after hearing a free download at Acoustic Disc yesterday. NIce civil type music.

Also anything with Grisman playing is usually a win for me!

----------


## sgarrity

Life of Sorrow -- Grisman and friends

----------


## JimRichter

The Rutles

----------


## TigerMal

Andy Leftwich #"Ride"

If you haven't heard this, you should. And he has uncle-in-law Ricky on one cut.

----------


## mandolooter

Ozomatli

----------


## Capt. E

The new album by The Lost Bayou Ramblers  "Vermillionaire".  They are playing Austin tonight and tomorrow: Continental Club.

----------


## chirorehab

Radiohead - In Rainbows

----------


## caddy jim

Shady Grove-Garcia and Grisman

Sonoria/Asheville-Peter Kater and R.Carlos Nakai

Celtic Mix-various celtic artists

----------


## djidaho

Pinto Bennett & the famous Motel Cowboys,  "Pure Quill"
Ton's of Mando in the latest bunch playing with Pinto.

THE GOURDS, "Noble Creatures"

Doo-Wah Riders,  "Hillbilly Ranch"

Mickey & the Motorcars,  "Naive"

----------


## chordbanger

Modern Approach to Classical Guitar, CDs two and three, and Nashville Mandolins.

----------


## GDAE

John Cowan--New Tattoo
Kieran Kane--Shadows on the Ground
Mark O'Conner--New Nashville Cats

----------


## Caleb

The Be Good Tanyas - Blue Horse

----------


## Rob Powell

Sam Bush - Ice Caps - Peaks of Telluride
The Mandolin Extravaganza (Bush, Grisman, McCoury (both), McReynolds, Osborne, Skaggs, Wakefield and White)
Nickel Creek (all 3 cd's + Thile's All Who Wander Are Not Lost)
How to Grow a Band - How to Grow a Woman from the Ground

----------


## B. T. Walker

My daughter's Jonas Brothers CD.  It's okay.  I tolerate them much better than hip hop artists.

----------


## Keith Erickson

Butch Baldassari's Evergreen- Mandolin Music for Christmas & Emory Lester's Christmas Carols....

....Yeah I know it's September 30, 2008 but I usually break out the Christmas Music a little early  :Cool:

----------


## GRW3

Once again it's my IPod and right now it's Mussgorsky: Pictures on Exhibition, Fritz Reiner, Chicago Symphony. 

Interestingly, this is recorded from the CD Audio portion of a Super Audio CD disk. So I'm listening in all the worst way. Portable speakers, IPod variable AAC, stereo... and it still sounds pretty good to me. I have the actual SACD system at home (in a combo unit that also plays DVD Audio) but the convenience factor wins out hands down. If I have time I could devote to critical listening I use I use if for practice instead.

----------


## mandocrucian

The Johnny Almond Music Machine - _Patent Pending_
Kevin Crawford - _'D' Flute Album_
Lew Tabackin - _Rites of Pan_

Niles H

PS: If anybody has Jeremy Steig's _Flute Fever_, please drop me a private message.

----------


## GDAE

John Hiatt "Crossing Muddy Waters"--tons of mandolin in this one and incredibly catchy songs...anyone else like it?

----------


## OKMike

Car=Grascals, Keep on Walking
Home= Blue Highway, Through the Window of a Train

----------


## Matt Bowe

Rikki Lee Jones - PopPop (Check out her version of "Up From The Skies")
Charlie Parker - Best of Bird
and yes.. Meyer/Thile (I'm trying. I'm _really_ trying...)

----------


## Alex Fields

Villa-Lobos Piano Trios in my car, a Knut Buen (hardanger fiddle player) album in my bedroom.

----------


## mandopops

I-Pod Playlists lately:
Abbey sings Abbey-Abbey Lincoln
Best of Lee Morgan On Blue Note- Lee Morgan
Paul Butterfield Blues Band-My mix of their 1st 2LP's
Bach 2 & 3 Part Inventions
Dave von Ronk Folkways Years

----------


## Gutbucket

Paco de Lucia's cd- Siroco.  He becomes a part of his instrument,(Flamenco guitar), more then any artist I've ever heard. Truly awe inspiring.

----------


## Dena Haselwander

The Byron Berline Band--_My Oklahoma_

----------


## Mike Snyder

The Old 78s

----------


## Chris Willingham

between OKmike and Dena, I'm getting excited about how many sooners are on the cafe! We are a few and far between bunch. Hey guys. 

listening to: 
thile/meyer
cadillac sky-gravity's our enemy
grascals-keep on walkin
thile-HTGAWFTG (never leaves the cd player)
the steeldrivers
garcia/grisman-the pizza tapes

----------


## JEStanek

I've been listening to Thile/Meyer and Dave Brubek's Time Changes.  I'm digging getting into more Brubek.  Autumn is jazz season for me, Brubek, Coltrane, Davis, Hartman, Monk, Simone!

Jamie

----------


## Wesley

David Grisman - Bluegrass Experience
James Taylor - Covers
Robert Johnson - Complete recordings

----------


## mandopete

For the past week it's been *Stokin' The Fire* by Four Chords of Wood from Victoria B.C.

Check 'em out

----------


## AlanN

Lost&Found - My Home's Across The Blueridge Mountains, a compilation of Sun's Gonna Shine and The Deal, 2 albums from the 80's featuring the country soul of Steve Wilson and of course Dempsey. What a picker.

Also, Andy Leftwich 'Ride', I dig this recording.

----------


## sgarrity

About Time - Don Stiernberg
I'm Beginning to See the Light - David Grisman and Martin Taylor

----------


## Denny Gies

"Bluegrass Reunion" with David Grisman, Red Allen, Jerry Garcia, Herb Pedersen, Jim Buchanan and James Kerwin.  It's and old one but a good'un.

----------


## Rick Banuelos

Mandolin Orchard by Danny Roberts.
Does anybody know who the guitarist is on this album?

----------


## sgarrity

I think Tony Wray is the guitar picker on that one

----------


## Gates Richards

Shawn Mullins - Eggshells
Steel String Theory - Curve in the Road
Tim & Darrel - Real Time
Jake Schepps - Ten Thousand Leaves
Growling Old Men - Occupational Hazards

----------


## Bobbie Dier

I just can't quit listening to the Steel Drivers. I LOVE that CD. I hope they have another one out soon.

----------


## Dena Haselwander

For all y'all Okies out there--driving back from the OIBF in Guthrie tonight with friends and a new Byron Berline CD cranked loud, I didn't realize I was driving in time to the music through the 25mph zone in Crescent.  Got pulled over.  The cop said "Are you practicing for the Indy 500?"  

"No, sir, we just went to the Guthrie festival and were listening to some bluegrass."  

"It's great music.  Just turn it down a bit and slow it down a lot.  Have a good evening."

Whew.  Thank you God for bluegrass lovin' cops!


Dena

----------


## Mike Snyder

Also for all you Okies out there, I can make South Coffeyville Ok in less than 20 minutes from my driveway. I'm not Okie, but I'm darn close to it. Today it's Tim O'Briens' Red on Blonde.

----------


## mandroid

Academic lectures series studying Karl Marx book, Capital, on davidharvey.org,

and sub atomic particle physics  on BBC4,  background short programs, centered around the CERN Large Hadron Collider 's activation.

OK. its on the web and not on a CD , my stereo studio monitor is hooked up to the soundcard, 
rather than those tiny speakers ...
 :Popcorn:

----------


## Chris Willingham

that's great dena. i work with law enforcement and have a few great bg lovin' officers down here in Southeast OK, too. Bluegrass is fun to play and it gets you out of tickets! What more could you ask for? 

listening-wise: just started listening to moutain heart tonight after my bass player gave me one of their cd's. wow. had steffy's solo album, but josh shilling's vocals...incredible. i'd love to see these guys live.

----------


## mandocrucian

Jeremy Steig: _Howlin' For Judy_
Den Fule: _Quake_
Ale Möller Band: _Bodjal_
Gentra Pasundan Degung Group: _Degung - Bulan Dagoan_

----------


## AlanN

> listening-wise: just started listening to moutain heart tonight after my bass player gave me one of their cd's. josh shilling's vocals...incredible. i'd love to see these guys live.


I thought the same, then I caught them. Very busy stage antics, and long drawn-out songs, with too-long solos. I found the band tough to swallow. 

In CD player/iPOD:Darol Anger Fiddlistics (1979), The Byrds Untitled, Chet Baker Sings!

----------


## pocketbones

> that's great dena. i work with law enforcement and have a few great bg lovin' officers down here in Southeast OK, too. Bluegrass is fun to play and it gets you out of tickets! What more could you ask for? 
> 
> listening-wise: just started listening to moutain heart tonight after my bass player gave me one of their cd's. wow. had steffy's solo album, but josh shilling's vocals...incredible. i'd love to see these guys live.


Go getchusum

----------


## walt33

In the house: A l'annee by De Temps Antan
In the car: Avant la derive by Jean-Francois Belanger

----------


## Mike Bunting

Pretty Green Hills-Dave Evans

----------


## fishdawg40

Tone Poems I- but I I can't find the booklet........Argh!!!!!!!!

----------


## mandopete

The CD cleaner!

----------


## Denny Gies

Dug out "Tone Poems III" for some quiet enjoyment and mellowing.

----------


## Alex Fields

Radiohead, _In Rainbows_.

----------


## sgarrity

Angel Band by Emmy Lou Harris

----------


## Avi Ziv

KotKot - Alive at Tonic

----------


## squirrelabama

Kenny Baker plays Bill Monroe

----------

